# AestheticManlet's Log



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I've decided to create a new log there's a few older ones somewhere in the archives that might be a decent read for some people.

*Current stats *

Height: 5' 7"

Weight: 14 stone 8.5 pounds

*Goals*

I'm actually quite content with the amount of size I have and bulking becomes a chore very quickly when you're consuming 5k+ cals a day to hardly see the scales move.

So I'm looking at getting real lean again (sub 10%) and look at maybe trying to increase my strength on the big 4 lifts.

Also means I'll also be blasting less often as blasts will be to mainly get back down to the single bf figures again.

*Diet *

Diet is very simple. I follow iifym dieting and just aim to hit close to protein as possible. The rest of the cals can come from any amount of fat or carbs (or more protein).

I'm starting on approx 2800 ccaloris with rough protein macros at 245g.

*Training*

As some of you know I'm an advocate of PPL. However currently changing between PPL and a 4 day split (separate shoulder day) depending how I feel.

I sometimes incorporate 531 into my main lifts which I'm also a fan of.

*Supplements*

2500iu vit d3

600mg NAC

6000mg omega 3 fish oils

1200mg Curcumin with piperine

Multi vit

I'm using test and tren for my cut. Imo nothing can beat tren for cutting.

125mg test e and 400mg tren e.

All gear used is Triumph Labs of course unless stated otherwise.

:thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*26th January 2019*

I pinned 400mg triumph tren e last night, no pip today.

Preworkout:

1 serving warrior rage

8g citrulline (2:1)

Intraworkout:

20g EAAs

*Push *

Bench press - 20x10, 40x5, 60x5, 100x10x2, 100x8

Incline DB press - 30x10x3

DB chest flyes - 16x12x3

DB shoulder press - 26x10x2, 26x8

DB lateral raises - 8x15, 8x12x3

Tricep rope pushdowns - 12.5x10, 25x12, 20x12x2

Good session.

2800 cals be hit today.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> *26th January *
> 
> Well cut starts today. I pinned 400mg triumph tren e last night, no pip today.
> 
> ...


 How long you been using eaa mate? What you thinking as an intra?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> How long you been using eaa mate? What you thinking as an intra?


 Just started really mate. The main reason is I'm usually in gym first thing when it opens so I'm training fasted.

So preworkout 30 mins prior and EAAs in a 2 litre jug during. I use about 1.2 litres. I'm also going to add glutamine.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> Just started really mate. The main reason is I'm usually in gym first thing when it opens so I'm training fasted.
> 
> So preworkout 30 mins prior and EAAs in a 2 litre jug during. I use about 1.2 litres. I'm also going to add glutamine.


 Same as I would. I tried fasted training last week and couldn't do it by the end of the week, felt s**t half way through every session so back to scrambled egg and crumpets + pre before gym

was thinking of getting some and trying again but wanted some people's experience of it


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Abc987 said:


> Same as I would. I tried fasted training last week and couldn't do it by the end of the week, felt s**t half way through every session so back to scrambled egg and crumpets + pre before gym
> 
> was thinking of getting some and trying again but wanted some people's experience of it


 I've always trained first thing. When I started I used to have an oat pot or something similar on waking up, then I'd get changed and do my gym bag etc to waste time.

Now it's just BCAAs pre workout (if not dieting) and I sip on EAAs intra.

Training fasted takes time to get used to mate but personally I think it's better, it works for me. And i get an extra hour or so a day in bed, invaluable!

Get a good preworkout down where you don't crash and don't think too much about it. You'll adjust within a couple of weeks.

Have a scoop of whey and some cereal after and you're good to go. I like 150g of cherry or blueberry flavoured bite size wheaties from Aldi. 107g carbs (27g sugar), perfecto.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Same as I would. I tried fasted training last week and couldn't do it by the end of the week, felt s**t half way through every session so back to scrambled egg and crumpets + pre before gym
> 
> was thinking of getting some and trying again but wanted some people's experience of it


 1 serving warrior rage, 8g citrulline malate (2:1) 30 mins preworkout will get you going, especially on an empty stomach.

Cheap pre costing about 60p


----------



## SlinMeister (Feb 21, 2017)

Btw I don't like insulin used like all people do, 5-15iu postwo bla bla bla... Maybe it's best for competitors but in the end you will screw your insulin resistance.... you have to drink those awful Vitargo, Bcaa, Eaa, Glutamine, Creatine drinks during wo. Too much hassle for me.

I prefer to inject 5x a day 1iu HGH + 2iu Humalog/Humalin-R and score very high levels of IGF1.

This coupled with enough calories, progressive overload,1-2g AAS, is more than enough to grow like weed.

Tbh I jumped on the slin and HGH train too early and stopped both to restart on the two ears later. But that's OT.

Anyway great body OP!!!! Can't wait to see you leaner!

For how much time did you bulked?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

SlinMeister said:


> Btw I don't like insulin used like all people do, 5-15iu postwo bla bla bla... Maybe it's best for competitors but in the end you will screw your insulin resistance.... you have to drink those awful Vitargo, Bcaa, Eaa, Glutamine, Creatine drinks during wo. Too much hassle for me.
> 
> I prefer to inject 5x a day 1iu HGH + 2iu Humalog/Humalin-R and score very high levels of IGF1.
> 
> ...


 I've never really cut properly since 2 summer's ago (my avi pic). Since then been maintaining and odd bulks here and there.

So I think I should look pretty good once the tren kicks in around week 5 I should start seeing real changes as i adjust calories to suit. :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*27/01/2019*

Preworkout:

1 serving warrior rage

8g citrulline malate (2:1)

Intraworkout:

15g EAAs

*Pull*

Pullups - bw x 9, 7, 6

Bent over rows - 80x10x3

Lat pulldown - 55x12x3

DB bicep curls - 14x10x2, 12x10

DB hammer curls - 10x12x3

DB shrugs - 20x15x3

DB rear delt raises - 8x15x4

Good session.

Roughly 2400 cals hit, little down today.

*28/01/19*

Rest day today. 50mg nexus anadrol took.

2800 calories hit.

*29/01/2018*

50mg nexus anadrol took.

I got weighed first thing. Sitting at 14 stone 4.75 pounds. Dropped approx 3.75 pounds in 4 days (bloat, glycogen etc).

Will be keeping cals roughly around 2800 depending on appetite.

Preworkout:

1 serving warrior rage

8g citrulline malate (2:1)

Intraworkout:

15g EAAs

Gym very busy this afternoon didn't fancy going first thing so decided to have quick shoulder session.

*Shoulders *

DB shoulder press - 12x10, 24x10, 32x10x3

Hammer shoulder machine - 80x12x2, 80x6

DB lateral raises - 9x12x4

DB rear delt raises - 8x12x4

Cable face pulls - 17.5x12x4

Good session.

2800 cals be hit


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

How you finding that nexus anadrol


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Simon90 said:


> How you finding that nexus anadrol


 Used it off and on mate only 2 days into it at moment. Using it to try keep me fuller and a small boost while low cals until tren gets going.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

AestheticManlet said:


> Used it off and on mate only 2 days into it at moment. Using it to try keep me fuller and a small boost while low cals until tren gets going.


 Fair enough mate...gonna be looking top after this!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Simon90 said:


> Fair enough mate...gonna be looking top after this!


 Hope so buddy I've not done a proper cut since 2 summer's ago. I want sub 10% again then I actually think I'm going to focus on just maintaining and looking to increase strength maybe.

Never thought I'd say it but I'm sick of bulking and cutting. Feel so unhealthy as I get heavier and all the food for my ridiculous metabolism doesn't help.

I think when I get real lean I'll actually be content with size and all.

Then just stick to cruising and do an odd cycle when I want to get real lean again, as we all know you can't attain a look like my avi pic without assistance regardless of diet.

Hopefully :lol:


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

AestheticManlet said:


> Hope so buddy I've not done a proper cut since 2 summer's ago. I want sub 10% again then I actually think I'm going to focus on just maintaining and looking to increase strength maybe.
> 
> Never thought I'd say it but I'm sick of bulking and cutting. Feel so unhealthy as I get heavier and all the food for my ridiculous metabolism doesn't help.
> 
> ...


 I dont believe in this game you could ever be content on how you look haha...that's a good plan tho mate tbh.

Know what you mean about the food im same...becomes a killer trying to hit your calories each day when you got force feeding yourself on the last few meals


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*30/01/2019*

50mg nexus anadrol took.

Pre workout:

1 serving warrior rage

8g citrulline malate (2:1)

15g EAAs

*Legs*

Squats - 20x10, 40x5, 60x5, 100x3, 140x8x3

Leg extensions - 60x15x4

Leg curl - 60x15x2, 55x15x2

Leg press - 150x15x4

Calf raises - 120x15x4

Abductor - 60x12x3

Good session. 2800 cals hit.

*31/01/2019*

50mg nexus anadrol taken.

Preworkout:

1 serving samurai chikara

Intraworkout:

15g EAAs

*Chest and triceps *

Bench press - 20x10, 40x10, 60x5, 105x8x3

Incline DB press - 32x10x3

DB chest flyes - 18x12x3

EZ skull crushes - bar + 20x10x3

Rope tricep pushdown - 20x12x3, 15x15

Good session. 2800 cals be hit today.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Bet u feel better all ready mate not eating all the food, it's a bladdy nightmare always bloated and feeling sick with no appetite


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

TITO said:


> Bet u feel better all ready mate not eating all the food, it's a bladdy nightmare always bloated and feeling sick with no appetite


 Yeah for sure mate. I'll get weighed sat morning and post pic see how I'm going don't expect much changes until 4 or 5 weeks though.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*01/02/2019*

50mg nexus anadrol took and pinned 125mg triumph test with 400mg tren.

Preworkout:

1 serving warrior rage

8g citrulline malate (2:1)

Intraworkout:

25g eaas

*Back and biceps *

Deadlifts - 60x5, 100x5, 120x3, 160x6x3

Pullups - 9, 7, 5

One arm db row - 22x12x3

Db bicep curls - 14x10x3

Db hammer curls - 10x12x3

2800 cals hit.

*02/02/2019*

50mg nexus anadrol took.

Got weighed first thing down to 14 stone 1.75 pounds down another 3 pounds so lost about 7 pounds in this first week as expected.

Pic took first thing upon waking, probably the worst I'm going to look on this cut so not bad really.









Preworkout:

1 serving samurai chikara

1 serving bulk powders complete pump

*Shoulders *

Overhead press - 20x10, 40x5, 50x3, 65x8x2, 65x6

Db shoulder press - 30x10, 30x9, 26x9

Db lateral raises - 9x12x4

Db rear delt raises - 8x12x4

Cable face pulls - 20x12x4

Crunches - 20x12x4

Hanging leg raises - bwx12x4

Good session but definitely feeling tired and performance down a bit.

It's my cheat day today so out for food and a few pints tonight with lass.

Will be back to diet tomorrow. Going well for first week.


----------



## MrBishi (Mar 10, 2016)

Have you tried a reverse grip on the tricep cable pushdown?

I've found it really activates the triceps better and gives a great pinch. I've found the EZ bar for the cable machine feels most natural.

Though it isnt for everyone, my training partner really struggles with elbow pain with this exercise.






(Sometimes I finish each set by switching to a pushdown as I can then manage a few more reps).


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

@MrBishi I haven't mate. I use the rope for triceps, feels better than the bar for me.

*03/02/2019*

50mg anadrol took.

Rest day and close to 2800 cals hit.

*04/02/2019*

100mg anadrol took this morning.

Preworkout:

1 serving warrior rage

8g citrulline malate (2:1)

Intraworkout:

30g EAAs

*Legs*

Squats - 20x10, 60x5, 100x3, 142.5x8x3

Leg extensions - 65x15x4

Leg curls - 60x15x2, 55x15x2

Abductor - 65x12x2, 60x12

Calf raises - 60x20x5

Good session.

2800 cals be hit


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> 8g citrulline malate (2:1)


 I added 8g to my pre workout on Saturday. I forgot how vile it tasted :lol:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Endomorph84 said:


> I added 8g to my pre workout on Saturday. I forgot how vile it tasted :lol:


 Haha yeah I mix it with a serving of warrior rage.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

So what split you running now big dawg?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Cronus said:


> So what split you running now big dawg?


 4 day split mate.

Chest triceps

Back biceps

Shoulders abs

Legs


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm having similar dilemma with upper lower

Lower days are fine

Just leg days after all

But upper takes a fu**ing lifetime if you want to get enough volume in for everything

Most programs view all presses as equal which is dumb...


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

swole troll said:


> I'm having similar dilemma with upper lower
> 
> Lower days are fine
> 
> ...


 Yeah it's hard to feel like adequate volume.

Need to make the ultimate upper routine Haha


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Few days updates.

Diet isn't greatest I'm hitting rough target cals but some poor food choices. I'll focus more on it soon though.

I'm using 30g eaas intraworkout simply because I'm mixing 15g flavoured with unflavoured because I cant stomach the unflavoured its fvcking foul. So this is the only way I can use it up.

Don't buy unflavoured aminos boyos.

*05/02/2019*

100mg anadrol took.

Preworkout:

1 serving warrior rage

8g citrulline malate (2:1)

Intraworkout:

30g eaas

*Chest and triceps *

Bench - 20x10 40x5, 60x5, 80x3, 107.5x8x3

Incline db press - 34x10x3

Db chest flyes - 16x12x3

Ez skull crushers - 28x10x3

Tricep pushdown - 25x12, 20x12x2, 15x17

Good session rough 2800 cals hit

*06/02/2019*

100mg anadrol took.

Rest day today.

Approx 2800 cals hit.

*07/02/2019*

100mg anadrol took.

Preworkout:

1 serving warrior rage

8g citrulline malate (2:1)

Intraworkout:

30g eaas

*Back and biceps *

Pullups - 12, 9, 7

Bent over rows - 40x10, 80x10x3

Deadlifts - 60x5, 100x5, 120x3, 165x6x3

Db bicep curls - 16x12x2, 16x7

Db hammer curls - 12x12x4

Good session. Platform was in use so had to switch lifts around.

2800 cals be hit today.


----------



## Ferenor (Jun 27, 2018)

How are you dealing with the 100 mg a day of Adrol?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Ferenor said:


> How are you dealing with the 100 mg a day of Adrol?


 Fine on a cut. Totally different to bulking because you lose appetite with orals slowing digestion etc down but on a cut you can tolerate it much better.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

AestheticManlet said:


> Few days updates.
> 
> Diet isn't greatest I'm hitting rough target cals but some poor food choices. I'll focus more on it soon though.
> 
> ...


 You must have some good genes buddy.

That back session id have had done in 30mins.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

herc said:


> You must have some good genes buddy.
> 
> That back session id have had done in 30mins.


 30 to 45 mins is all you need :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*08/02/2019*

100mg anadrol took this morning.

Will be pinning.400 tren 125mg test later today.

Preworkout:

1 serving warrior rage

8g citrulline malate (2:1)

Intraworkout:

30g eaas

*Shoulders and abs*

Overhead press - 20x10, 40x5, 50x3, 65x8x3

Db shoulder press - 28x10, 28x8, 26x9

Db lateral raises - 10x12x4

Db rear delt raises - 8x12x4

Cable face pulls - 22.5x12x4

Crunches - 20x12x4

Hanging leg raises - bwx12x4

Good session.

I didn't get weighed today actually forgot but going in right direction shape wise.

Happy with progress so far considering I'm not really trying diet wise as such and tren wont show its aesthetics for another 3 weeks or so. Still have t3 I'll chuck in maybe 4 more weeks time.

Easily be sub 8% before I'm finished this cut.

Quick pic:









Calorie up day today anything up to 6000 cals.

:thumbup1:


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

AestheticManlet said:


> 30 to 45 mins is all you need :thumbup1:


 I have switched to bodybuilding after many injuries strength training. So need to get my head around not chasing the weight.

I did back yesterday

chins 3x10 / lat pulldowns 3x10 / seated cable rows 4x10 / DB rows 4x10 / facepulls 3x12 / read flyes 3x10 / BB Curls 3x10 / DB Curls 4x10

although i think I'm more concerned with weight as I'm on TRT and nursing injuries.


----------



## Ferenor (Jun 27, 2018)

Are you injecting once a week?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

herc said:


> I have switched to bodybuilding after many injuries strength training. So need to get my head around not chasing the weight.
> 
> I did back yesterday
> 
> ...


 Yeah I've dabbled with strength training on and off but it just isn't for me, chasing 1rm etc anyway.

I'm keeping compounds at decent rep ranges with slow increments to reduce risk of injury.

Typically the 4 big lifts at 3 sets 8 while deads 3x6.

I'd be happy with 1.5x bench for working sets, 2x squat and 2.5x deads while being very lean. I'd still call that quite strong. Get there one day maybe. :thumbup1:



Ferenor said:


> Are you injecting once a week?


 Yeah I use long esters.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

herc said:


> I have switched to bodybuilding after many injuries strength training.
> 
> although i think I'm more concerned with weight as I'm on TRT and nursing injuries.


 This is completely applicable to me too now

Funny how I was talking to you, dtiscool (can't remember his tag) and sparkey about injuries meanwhile I was trying to nurse one that's just got so bad I pulled out the meet, sacked the log off and have also gone physique goal oriented

Everyone falling apart lately..


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

swole troll said:


> This is completely applicable to me too now
> 
> Funny how I was talking to you, dtiscool (can't remember his tag) and sparkey about injuries meanwhile I was trying to nurse one that's just got so bad I pulled out the meet, sacked the log off and have also gone physique goal oriented
> 
> Everyone falling apart lately..


 Yeah I feel the same. Pushing myself I've always had injuries. I'm not weak as such I've hit 155kg bench for 4 reps before but that fvcked me up.

I'm trying to take a different take on training. Get lean look good year round and try improve some lifts without getting too into it.

Shall see how it goes anyway.

I'm getting the motivation back regarding aesthetics in gym when looking pumped etc always getting people looking and compliments and not even close to condition I've been before, all helps :lol:


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

swole troll said:


> This is completely applicable to me too now
> 
> Funny how I was talking to you, dtiscool (can't remember his tag) and sparkey about injuries meanwhile I was trying to nurse one that's just got so bad I pulled out the meet, sacked the log off and have also gone physique goal oriented
> 
> Everyone falling apart lately..


 Arse cheek full of tren it is then.

Joking a side, sorry to hear that man. you must be gutted.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

swole troll said:


> This is completely applicable to me too now
> 
> Funny how I was talking to you, dtiscool (can't remember his tag) and sparkey about injuries meanwhile I was trying to nurse one that's just got so bad I pulled out the meet, sacked the log off and have also gone physique goal oriented
> 
> Everyone falling apart lately..


 I'm happy to where I got strength wise. So time to move on. Get some shape back! Still nursing a fractured finger and knackered shoulder

have been dosing 500mcg of bpc157 and 500mcg if tb500 will run this for few weeks as well as rest up and hopefully get back to training push

just ned to switch off from heavies. Was db rowing yesterday and had upto 55kg dbs


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Sasnak said:


> You'll probably find that you'll start to enjoy training more. I do these days but it's not injuries that are my nemeses, more the inevitable, that being me being well past my best before date now I'm in my forties.
> 
> Because of this I train well within limitations and enjoy it. In turn I get decent results and I'm happy. Same with me still playing Rugby. I've no interest in improving my game so just enjoy playing and don't worry anymore if a team mate shouts at me because I've made a mistake.
> 
> ...





AestheticManlet said:


> Yeah I feel the same. Pushing myself I've always had injuries. I'm not weak as such I've hit 155kg bench for 4 reps before but that fvcked me up.
> 
> I'm trying to take a different take on training. Get lean look good year round and try improve some lifts without getting too into it.
> 
> ...





Pancake' said:


> Arse cheek full of tren it is then.
> 
> Joking a side, sorry to hear that man. you must be gutted.





herc said:


> I'm happy to where I got strength wise. So time to move on. Get some shape back! Still nursing a fractured finger and knackered shoulder
> 
> have been dosing 500mcg of bpc157 and 500mcg if tb500 will run this for few weeks as well as rest up and hopefully get back to training push
> 
> just ned to switch off from heavies. Was db rowing yesterday and had upto 55kg dbs


 Rather than clog aestheticmanlets log

I'll just reply to all the trending quotes

Log is closed, cbf to document my half assed training as I get weaker

Powerlifting will always be my passion but I just cannot push it at the moment so I'm going to shift focus to dropping weight and then building the muscle I lost from the pec rupture that I've never fully regained

Although you cannot exclusively focus on hypertrophy or strength you can most definitely tailor training to one whilst neglecting the other, think myofibrillar hypertrophy vs sarcoplasmic

Training at the moment is upper lower, 3x6-10 reps and I'll alternate lifts in and out as I stagnate on them

I'm going to drop to around 105kg which should be pretty lean for me then lean bulk from there hopefully spending a year just focusing on building muscle without losing my abs through lean bulks and short sharp cuts.

And to answer pancake I'm actually getting bloods done on 19th March and if we g2g I'll start banging the TTM in for 6 weeks just as a little morale boost as I continue to cut since tren will make you look much better than you really are.

Sorry AM, won't clog your log up any more


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*09/02/19*

100mg anadrol took. Pinned 125 test 400 tren last night, have some bad pip today though.

Rest day today.

Calories are whatever. Been out with lass today. Perfect cutting food

















Will get back to calories tomorrow and reduce to 2700 and adjust macros.

Going to start making more of an effort with the food choices as have been lazy, although still made good progress so all good so far.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*10/02/2019*

100mg anadrol took this morning.

I'm getting more serious about diet from today. Cals reduced to 2700 and approx 237g protein based on weight last week. Which leaves approx 1750 cals from carbs and fats.

Pip is still there in both quads but still hit legs.

Preworkout:

1 serving warrior rage

8g citrulline malate (2:1)

Intraworkout:

20g eaas (10g flavoured, 10g unflavoured)

*Legs*

Squats - 20x10, 40x5, 60x5, 100x3, 145x8x3

Leg extensions - 70x12x3

Leg curls - 65x12x3

Leg press - 160x20x4

Calf raises - 80x20x4

Abductor (external push) - 65x12x3

Abductor (internal push) - 65x12x3

Good session considering quad pip.

2700 cals be hit today.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

swole troll said:


> This is completely applicable to me too now
> 
> Funny how I was talking to you, dtiscool (can't remember his tag) and sparkey about injuries meanwhile I was trying to nurse one that's just got so bad I pulled out the meet, sacked the log off and have also gone physique goal oriented
> 
> Everyone falling apart lately..


 It happens to the best of us. I've always tried to focus on strength in my main lifts but since this injury I'm going to go back to a more bodybuilding approach of 'feel' rather than just poundage. Obviously I still want to overload over time. Just less strict on adding weight each week, rather add a few reps first before adding poundage on the bar.

I remember a photo of you when you were pretty freaky lean. Looked good.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

dtmiscool said:


> It happens to the best of us. I've always tried to focus on strength in my main lifts but since this injury I'm going to go back to a more bodybuilding approach of 'feel' rather than just poundage. Obviously I still want to overload over time. Just less strict on adding weight each week, rather add a few reps first before adding poundage on the bar.
> 
> I remember a photo of you when you were pretty freaky lean. Looked good.


 Yep that's basically what I'm doing

Full switch from PL to higher reps and prioritizing variants of the big 3 rather than the big 3 so much (front squat instead of back squat, incline instead of flat bench ect)

I've never regained all the muscle mass I lost from my pec rupture despite being much stronger than i was pre pec rupture, I'm sure this is down to single minded training focus for so long / worrying about regaining my strength over everything else.

I'll return to PL (probably in 2020) but I intend to do it more lean in the future


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

swole troll said:


> Yep that's basically what I'm doing
> 
> Full switch from PL to higher reps and prioritizing variants of the big 3 rather than the big 3 so much (front squat instead of back squat, incline instead of flat bench ect)
> 
> ...


 Iv been like that for years the problem i have is im constantly changing my mind on what i want to do - get lean and see abs, try boxing or go back to strongman.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Stephen9069 said:


> Iv been like that for years the problem i have is im constantly changing my mind on what i want to do - get lean and see abs, try boxing or go back to strongman.


 Imo you're best off just setting a goal and not straying from it before moving onto the next

I've told myself I am now cutting until my quads split and I have abs again and that helps me completely let go of trying to get as strong as I can as the 2 arnt compatible


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

swole troll said:


> Imo you're best off just setting a goal and not straying from it before moving onto the next
> 
> I've told myself I am now cutting until my quads split and I have abs again and that helps me completely let go of trying to get as strong as I can as the 2 arnt compatible


 But as your strength goes it's horrible, for what to look a little prettier with your top off?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

swole troll said:


> Imo you're best off just setting a goal and not straying from it before moving onto the next
> 
> I've told myself I am now cutting until my quads split and I have abs again and that helps me completely let go of trying to get as strong as I can as the 2 arnt compatible


 Once you have hit that goal would you try and stay relatively lean going back into the powerlifting?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> But as your strength goes it's horrible, for what to look a little prettier with your top off?


 To increase my insulin sensitivity

One of the most effective bulks I ever did was from when i was very lean at the start

Better insulin sensitivity = better nutrient partitioning

My back's f**ked anyway so I don't really have much choice


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Stephen9069 said:


> Once you have hit that goal would you try and stay relatively lean going back into the powerlifting?


 Leaner not lean


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

swole troll said:


> To increase my insulin sensitivity
> 
> One of the most effective bulks I ever did was from when i was very lean at the start
> 
> ...


 Yeah I no why your doing it personally mate, was speaking more in general, should of been more clear.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

swole troll said:


> Yep that's basically what I'm doing
> 
> Full switch from PL to higher reps and prioritizing variants of the big 3 rather than the big 3 so much (front squat instead of back squat, incline instead of flat bench ect)
> 
> ...


 Exactly this for me. Once my shoulder and finger heals up I'm gonna try and put some mass on.

The irelands log press record for under 80kg is 110kg. I'm 83kg and can log press that. I can push press 115kg and 112.5kg for reps.

Bit these injuries I've lost a decent amount of size and well vanity is getting the best of me

once im back and feeling better I'll switch to Powerlifting.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*11/02/2019*

100mg anadrol took this morning.

Preworkout:

1 serving warrior rage

8g citrulline malate (2:1)

Intraworkout:

20g eaas

*Chest and triceps *

Bench press - 20x10, 40x5, 60x5, 80x3, 107.5x8x3

Incline db press - 36x10x2, 36x9

Db chest flyes - 16x12x3

Ez skull crushers - 28x10x3

Shorter session today. Joints are sore.

2700 cals be hit

Quick pic:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

@herc @swole troll ya bastards. Considering changing main compound back to 531 now


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

AestheticManlet said:


> @herc @swole troll ya bastards. Considering changing main compound back to 531 now


 progress is the main thing, even if the 10s are going up its fine

if you enjoy 531 or feel like your strength progression has stalled a bit then its a good option as it is handling the progression in a more advanced way than linear progression / just trying to add weight every session


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

AestheticManlet said:


> @herc @swole troll ya bastards. Considering changing main compound back to 531 now


 Don't bother lol. Stick to hypertrophy buddy


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

swole troll said:


> progress is the main thing, even if the 10s are going up its fine
> 
> if you enjoy 531 or feel like your strength progression has stalled a bit then its a good option as it is handling the progression in a more advanced way than linear progression / just trying to add weight every session


 Yeah true. I do like 531 though but I've always gone with it using high volume.

I wonder if I'd see any improvements if I was just doing the 531 work without any additional fsl or otherwise on that lift then moving onto the hypertrophy stuff as usual.



herc said:


> Don't bother lol. Stick to hypertrophy buddy


 Yeah its what I should do. I just like the challenge. Give me a week though prob say fvck this back to hypertrophy :lol:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*12/02/2019*

100mg anadrol took this morning.

Preworkout:

1 serving warrior rage

8g citrulline malate (2:1)

Intraworkout:

15g eaas

*Back and biceps *

Deadlifts - 60x5, 90x5, 107.5x3, 115x8, 132.5x8, 142.5x10

Pullups - 10, 7, 6

Bent over rows - 82.5x10x3

Db bicep curls - 16x10x2, 14x10

Db hammer curls - 12x12x4

Good session. 2700 cals be hit today.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*13/02/2019*

100mg anadrol took.

I got weighed this morning sitting at 14 stone 0.75 pounds, down another pound.

Progress showing much more now, will be keeping cals around 2700 for now.

Pic and weight took first thing upon waking:









Preworkout:

1 serving warrior rage

8g citrulline malate (2:1)

Intraworkout:

75g maltodextrin

15g eaas

*Shoulders *

Overhead press - 20x10, 30x5, 37.5x5, 45x3, 50x5, 57.5x5, 60x13, 50x11

Db shoulder press - 26x10x3

Db lateral raises - 10x12x4

Db rear delt raises - 8x12x4

Short session today. Joints are very sore.

Calories be roughly hit


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Looking good mate, if I ever got down to that BF% my cut would be over already :lol:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Cypionate said:


> Looking good mate, if I ever got down to that BF% my cut would be over already :lol:


 Haha I've barely started :lol:


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> Haha I've barely started :lol:


 I know, tw4t :lol:


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Looking good mate


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

AestheticManlet said:


> *13/02/2019*
> 
> 100mg anadrol took.
> 
> ...


 Training bro split now bro?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Simon90 said:


> Looking good mate


 Thanks mate.



Matt6210 said:


> Training bro split now bro?


 Chest triceps

Back biceps

Shoulders

Legs


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

AestheticManlet said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Chest triceps
> 
> ...


 How you finding that split after doing Push pull legs all that time mate. I Really like the 4 day split the jordan peters one is fantastic, made really good progress on that.

I think I asked before but do you think you will try a show in the future?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Simon90 said:


> How you finding that split after doing Push pull legs all that time mate. I Really like the 4 day split the jordan peters one is fantastic, made really good progress on that.
> 
> I think I asked before but do you think you will try a show in the future?


 Only difference between ppl and my split is having more volume for shoulders really and allow more chest work rather than compromising one for other.

I like it though means I can focus on the 4 lifts one each session.

As for a show have debated a few times but doubt I will. I'm hoping when I'm done with cut I'll be somewhat content and not be as focused on bulking and cutting etc and just maintain a lean physique.

Fvck knows though :lol:


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

AestheticManlet said:


> Only difference between ppl and my split is having more volume for shoulders really and allow more chest work rather than compromising one for other.
> 
> I like it though means I can focus on the 4 lifts one each session.
> 
> ...


 Would be good to see mate, got a great physique


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Simon90 said:


> Would be good to see mate, got a great physique


 I do aesthetically but I dont have a great deal of muscle as such, my Avi pic from around 18 months ago I was around 12 stone 10.

I'm sitting at 14 now but still have more weight to lose be happy it I could be around 13 5 or so, but with cutting can never really tell until you get there, always more than you expect.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*14/02/2019*

100mg anadrol took this morning.

Preworkout:

1 serving warrior rage

8g citrulline malate (2:1)

Intraworkout:

15g eaas

*Legs*

Squats - 20x5, 65x5, 82.5x5, 100x3, 107.5x5, 125x5, 132.5x12, 107.5x15

Leg extensions - 75x12x3

Leg curl - 70x12x2, 65x12

Very short session today.

Joints are aching and feeling quite beat up. Need a day or 2 off. Need to remember I've almost halfed my calories :lol:

Quick leg pic havent posted one in a good while. Legs have come up massively lately. See how they look when leaner though.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Calories prob be up today, valentines with the lass tonight.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Had a few days rest and ate what I wanted. Back to it today though.

*16/02/2019*

Pinned 400 tren and 125 test yesterday. Minimal pip today.

100mg anadrol took.

Preworkout:

1 serving warrior rage

8g citrulline malate (2:1)

5g creatine monohydrate

Intraworkout:

15g eaas

*Chest and triceps *

Bench press - 20x10, 50x5, 62.5x5, 72.5x5, 80x5, 92.5x5, 97.5x19, 80x15

Incline db press - 36x10, 30x10x2

Db chest flyes - 18x12x3

Close grip bench - 60x10x3

Tricep pulldown - 20x12x2, 15x12, 15x15

Very good session. Joints feel much better today.

2700 cals be hit.

Quick pic after a few days of more calories, feel full as fvck:


----------



## Darkslider (Jul 19, 2016)

Inspiring mate! Great progress, I'd give a bollock to have your physique :thumb


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Darkslider said:


> Inspiring mate! Great progress, I'd give a bollock to have your physique :thumb


 Haha thanks buddy


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*17/02/2019*

100mg anadrol took this morning.

Preworkout:

1 serving warrior rage

8g citrulline malate (2:1)

10g bcaa 8:1:1

5g creatine monohydrate

Postworkout:

10g bcaa 8:1:1

5g creatine monohydrate

800mg electrolytes

*Back and biceps *

Deadlifts - 70x5, 90x5, 107.5x3, 125x3, 142.5x3, 150x10

Pullups - 8, 6, 6

Db one arm row - 22x10x3

Db curls - 16x10, 16x7, 14x10

Db hammer curls - 12x12x4

2700 cals hit

*18/02/2019*

100mg anadrol took this morning.

Preworkout:

1 serving warrior rage

8g citrulline malate (2:1)

10g bcaa 8:1:1

5g creatine monohydrate

Postworkout:

10g bcaa 8:1:1

5g creatine monohydrate

800mg electrolytes

*Shoulders *

Overhead press - 30x5, 37.5x5, 45x3, 52.5x3, 60x3, 65x12, 52.5x15

Db shoulder press - 26x10x2, 26x9

Db lateral raises - 12x12x4

Db rear delt raises - 8x12x4

Short session today, gym quite busy and tired this morning.

2700 cals be hit


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*19/02/2019*

100mg anadrol took.

Preworkout:

600mg caffeine

10g bcaa 8:1:1

8g citrulline malate (2:1)

5g creatine

*Legs*

Squats - 20x10, 60x5, 90x5, 110x3, 120x3, 140x10, 115x15

Tired and joints aching so just did squats today.

2700 cals be hit

*20/02/2019*

100mg anadrol took.

Preworkout:

400mg caffeine

5g bcaa 8:1:1

8g citrulline malate (2:1)

5g creatine

*Chest and triceps *

Bench press - 20x10, 55x5, 67.5x5, 80x3, 105x8x3

Incline db press - 32x10x3

Db chest flyes - 16x12x3

Close grip bench - 60x10x3

Tricep pulldown - 20x12x2, 15x12, 15x15

Good session 2700 cals hit.

I've ditched the 531. Frequency of my workouts is putting more strain on joints I think so going to take it easy for few days.

I got weighed this morning first thing. Sitting at 14 stone 0.75 pounds same as last weigh day however I'm leaner so all good.

Pic took first thing:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> *19/02/2019*
> 
> 100mg anadrol took.
> 
> ...


 Looking good my man.

Thats some fu**ing preworkout lol, 400mg of caffeine must have you climbing the walls!!!

I took your advise and tried BCAAs intra (I know you said eaa but was in home bargains and a tub of sun was £10 so got some and after 1.5 weeks my strength has gone up slightly whilst losing weight!!!

Its my last day of cut today although I'm gonna pig out as I'm flat as f**k and go on holiday tomorrow then think I'm gonna cruise for 6-8 weeks and bulk for the foreseeable. I don't mind cutting for first 4-5 weeks but struggle like mad towards the end. All I think about is food


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Looking good my man.
> 
> Thats some fu**ing preworkout lol, 400mg of caffeine must have you climbing the walls!!!
> 
> ...


 I have a high stim tolerance. 600mg makes me a bit sick though so sticking with 400mg Haha.

I'm using bcaas myself mate. I cant stomach eaas even the flavoured ones they're disgusting.

The instantised bcaas go down much easier.

Yeah I struggle some days with appetite. I've tried to blunt it with 100mg oxys ed but its having little effect on appetite when cutting haha.

I got about 7 to 8 weeks to go. Tren will be getting to work in another week or so, then I'll be reducing cals and potentially add t3, should look the best I've ever looked hopefully.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> View attachment 168979


 The boxies are getting lower and lower!!

View attachment 168983


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> I have a high stim tolerance. 600mg makes me a bit sick though so sticking with 400mg Haha.
> 
> I'm using bcaas myself mate. I cant stomach eaas even the flavoured ones they're disgusting.
> 
> ...


 I'm in pretty good shape, been cutting since day after Boxing Day. I dropped tren out last week and upped mast and the difference in the way I feel is night and day. I actually feel really good and happy atm it's just the good thing. I have one blow out day a week but crave everything all day every day.

Think I'm going to slow bulk and probably add hgh for first time at losing doese to help stay lean whilst bulking.

Contemplating run highish cycle for me and deca for first time. 750-900 test 500-600 deca with 4ius eod of hgh is what I'm thinking atm but tren is always there banging on my head to take me haha

so looking forward to eating normal again lol


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Endomorph84 said:


> The boxies are getting lower and lower!!


 They don't fit any more, needs to downsize :lol:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Endomorph84 said:


> The boxies are getting lower and lower!!
> 
> View attachment 168983


 Gotta show that v line baby x


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*21/02/2019*

100mg anadrol took.

Rest day today 2700 cals hit.

*22/02/2019*

Last day of nexus oxys then finishing off some triumph oxys.

125mg anadrol took (50 nexus 75 triumph)

Preworkout:

10g bcaa 8:1:1

8g citrulline malate (2:1)

1 serving warrior rage

5g creatine

Postworkout:

10g bcaa 8:1:1

5g creatine

800mg electrolytes

*Back and biceps *

Deadlifts - 60x5, 100x5, 120x3, 160x6x3

Pullups - 10, 10, 6

Db row - 24x10x3

Db bicep curls - 16x10, 16x7, 14x8

Decent session. Joints are still sore but a little better.

Calorie up day today, eating what I want 5k+ probably.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

AestheticManlet said:


> *19/02/2019*
> 
> 100mg anadrol took.
> 
> ...


 Your midsection comes In fast mate what size is your waist do you know


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Simon90 said:


> Your midsection comes In fast mate what size is your waist do you know


 Usually 28 mate.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Few updates:

Had a few days of eating whatever I want. Joints are feeling much better will get back to it tomorrow.

Back to 2700 cals from tomorrow.

*23/02/2019*

125mg triumph anadrol took this morning.

Preworkout:

1 serving warrior rage

8g citrulline malate (2:1)

5g bcaa 8:1:1

5g creatine

Postworkout:

5g bcaa 2:1:1

5g creatine

800mg electrolytes

*Shoulders *

Overhead press - 20x10, 40x5, 50x3, 65x8x3

Db shoulder press - 30x10, 28x8, 28x10

Db lateral raises - 12x12x4

Cable face pulls - 22.5x12x4

Good session.

5000+ cals hit.

*24/02/2019*

100mg triumph oxys took.

Rest day today.

4000 cals hit today roughly.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*25/02/2019*

100mg anadrol took this morning. Used the last of the oxys I'm literally going through my left over orals and consuming them, be methyltren next :lol:

Preworkout:

400mg caffeine, 10g citrulline malate (2:1), 5g creatine, 5g bcaa 8:1:1

Postworkout:

5g creatine, 5g bcaa 8:1:1, 800mg electrolytes

*Legs *

Squats - 20x10, 60x5, 100x3, 140x8x3

Leg extensions - 75x12x3

Leg curls - 65x12x3

Leg press - 200x20x4

Calf raises - 100x20x4

Crunches - 30x12x4

Hanging leg raises - bwx12x4

Side bends - 20x12x3

Very good session. Joints are a lot better today and past few days of high cals has helped a lot.

I'm sticking to 2700 cals until Friday then see how I'm doing.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Looking great mate.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*26/02/2019*

1mg mtren took this morning.

Preworkout:

1 serving warrior rage, 10g citrulline malate (2:1), 5g bcaa 8:1:1, 5g creatine

Postworkout:

5g bcaa 8:1:1, 5g creatine, 800mg electrolytes

*Push *

Bench press - 20x10, 60x5, 80x5, 100x3, 107.5x8x3

Incline db press - 32x10x2, 28x10

Db chest flyes - 16x12x3

Db shoulder press - 26x10x2, 24x10

Db lateral raises - 10x12x4

Ez skull crushers 15+barx12x3

Good session. Joints holding ok wrist little sore so reduced tricep isolations.

2700 cals be hit today.

Quick pic after getting home from session.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

AestheticManlet said:


> *26/02/2019*
> 
> 1mg mtren took this morning.
> 
> ...


 Look better and better with every pic mate! What is your diet like mate if do you prefer cutting with more carbs over fat orlower carbs


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Simon90 said:


> Look better and better with every pic mate! What is your diet like mate if do you prefer cutting with more carbs over fat orlower carbs


 I just hit cals and close to protein goals I dont always hit protein exactly. Carbs and fats can be anything mate.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Back to PPL for now so removing shoulder only day and adding front and sides to push day and rears to pull day.

Means I can take an extra rest day rather than do shoulders separate which should help on cut I think and help my joints.

*27/02/2019*

1mg mtren took this morning.

Preworkout:

1 serving warrior rage, 10g citrulline malate (2:1), 5g bcaa 8:1:1, 5g creatine

Postworkout:

5g bcaa 8:1:1, 5g creatine, 800mg electrolytes

*Pull *

Deadlifts - 60x5, 100x5, 120x3, 165x6x3

Pullups - 8 8 6

Db row - 24x10x3

Db bicep curls - 14x10x2, 14x6

Db hammer curls - 12x12x3

Db rear delt raises - 8x12x4

Good session.

2700 cals be hit


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*28/02/2019*

1mg mtren took this morning.

Rest day today very tired.

Must admit I'm struggling with the cut at moment, not in right frame of mind but I suppose I'm not really aiming for going abroad or a show etc so motivation is a bit low.

I'm going to lower cals from Monday a couple 100 and try get into it properly though.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*01/03/2019*

1mg mtren took this morning.

Off work today and I went to train legs but I've managed to fvck up my knee on squats so decided to leave before I make it worse.

I could barely do a warm up set of 100kg.

I have very bad issues with my knee joints at the moment. I'm wondering if its something in my leg routine as hasn't been like this before.

Very painful just walking around.

Anyway I'm going to reassess training and hit the diet harder from Monday, going to take a few days off.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hopefully its nothing to serious mate.

Whereabouts on your knee does it hurt ?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Stephen9069 said:


> Hopefully its nothing to serious mate.
> 
> Whereabouts on your knee does it hurt ?


 It's just my full knee mate. It hurts just sitting down and when walking.

The only exercise I've recently added since leaving my home gym is leg extensions. I've been told numerous times there can fvck up your knees so I'm unsure.

They dont hurt at the time doing the extensions though but maybe it starts showing a few days later.

Nothing else has really changed in my routine except leg curls for hamstrings, which I cant imaging affecting my knees too much really.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*02/03/2019*

1mg mtren took this morning.

Decided to get a shoulder session in today just felt like it for some reason with hurting leg yesterday. :confused1:

Preworkout:

14g citrulline malate (2:1)

1 serving warrior rage

Intraworkout:

15g eaas

*Shoulders *

Overhead press - 30x5, 37.5x5, 45x3, 50x5, 57.5x5, 65x10, 30x10x5

Db lateral raises - 12x12x4

Cable face pulls - 27.5x12x4

Very simple and effective workout for shoulders.

@swole troll too simple you think? I'm looking into doing similar for rest of my days. Ie rather than having a shoulder seated db press I've hit my 5x10 on press instead which covers the volume and add the necessary isolations for sides and rears.

Calories are whatever today I'm upping the cut from Monday with few hundred lass cals.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

AestheticManlet said:


> *02/03/2019*
> 
> 1mg mtren took this morning.
> 
> ...


 Shoulders are a bit different because all presses hit them so they don't need as much direct work on shoulder days

I do a similar set up to what you've written above on shoulder days and then finish up with extra arm work

I currently do 10 sets for back and chest and then 5 sets of bis on back day and 5 sets of tris on chest days

Legs I do 8 sets for quads and 7 sets for hams but a lot of the quad exercises will have some stimulus on the hams as well (squats, leg press)


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*03/03/2019*

1mg mtren took this morning.

Back to it today. Going to dedicate more rest days with cutting and drop down to almost once a week frequency.

When I feel quite beat up I've still been hitting sessions and with cutting too the cals are fvck all for me so will take more rest.

Early 7 30 session when gym opens weekend.

I've decided to add the eaas back and consume before driving to gym. I just sip water during session, much better on the stomach consuming them with 100ml water than a half gallon of it and it's going to make zero difference taking them during.

I'm still going to use up my bcaas post workout and odd times during the day, may not repurchase the bcaas as all the costs add up but eaas I'll keep especially with fasted training.

Preworkout:

15g eaas, 8g citrulline malate (2:1), 1 serving warrior rage

Postworkout:

5g creatine creapure, 800mg electrolytes, 5g bcaas 8:1:1

*Chest and triceps*

Bench press - 40x5, 60x5, 80x5, 110x8, 120x5, 110x8

Incline db press - 30x10x3

Db chest flyes - 14x12x3

Ez skull crushers - bar+12.5x10x3

Tricep pulldown - 15x12x3

Very good session, joints feel so much better. Quite happy with the 120kg considering I'm cutting.

Approx 2700 cals be hit today.


----------



## sohamboy20 (Nov 26, 2018)

Out of curiosity, how did you find the Nexus oxys now you've finished them?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Few updates.

Have a lot going on and dont need extra mental issues, decided I'm lean enough.

The real cutting was going to start Monday with tren e starting to show from this week and lowering cals, adding t3 and possibly clen but there isn't much point getting in better shape unless it's for a reason.

So im going to drop to cruise and look at maintaining for a while and be slacker on diet.

Quick pic took today, shame I wanted to see how I could truly look once getting my real cutting protocol to work, might one day :lol:









*04/03/2019*

1mg mtren took.

*Back and biceps*

Deadlifts - 60x5, 100x5, 120x3, 170x6x2, 170x1

Db bicep curls - 14x10x3

Hammer db curls - 12x12x4

Very short session. Pulled something deadlifting 3rd set hence the 1 rep.

2500 cals hit

*05/03/2019 and 06/03/2019*

1mg mtren took.

Rest days. 2500 cals hit.

*07/03/2019*

1mg mtren took, used last today.

*Shoulders *

Overhead press - 20x5, 40x5, 50x5, 60x8 65x8x 70x5

Db seated press - 26x12x3

Db lateral raises - 12x12x4

Cable face pulls - 22.5x12x4

Calories be whatever today.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Hope you are ok AM.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

So taking things easier from today as got other stuff to sort so I'm trying to take training and diet less serious, something I've never really been able to do.

I've dropped the tren this week and pinned .8ml triumph t300 friday. Ill be running approx 250mg test/week for a bit.

Diet wise I'm eating what I like and very roughly tracking cals, as long as I get close to protein requirements and calories stay around 3500 max for now I should stay in decent shape.

*08/03/2019*

Pinned .8ml triumph t300.

Preworkout:

1 serving vasoblitz

*Legs*

Squats - 20x10, 60x5, 100x5, 120x3, 140x5

Leg extensions - 60x15x4

Leg curl - 60x15x4

Short leg session.

My knees are terrible at moment very sore and unsure why. Can barely manage squatting what I was squatting for reps and sets last week.

So taking it easy on them see how I go.

*09/03/2019*

No pip from the t300 pin. Actually feeling a lot better than I was a few days ago.

Preworkout:

1 serving vasoblitz

1 serving bulk powders complete stimulant

*Chest and triceps*

Bench press - 40x5, 60x5, 80x5, 110x8, 115x8, 115x8

Incline db press - 32x10x3

Db chest flyes - 16x12x3

Ez skull crushers - 12.5+barx10x3

Tricep cable pulldown - 15x12x4

Very good session. New pre I'm using is giving me mad pumps.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

AestheticManlet said:


> So taking things easier from today as got other stuff to sort so I'm trying to take training and diet less serious, something I've never really been able to do.
> 
> I've dropped the tren this week and pinned .8ml triumph t300 friday. Ill be running approx 250mg test/week for a bit.
> 
> ...


 Is the vasoblitz stim free mate yeah


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Simon90 said:


> Is the vasoblitz stim free mate yeah


 Yeah mate it's good, solid profile no prop blends.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*10/03/2019*

Preworkout:

1 serving vasoblitz

1 serving bulk powders complete stimulant

Intraworkout:

15g eaas

Postworkout:

5g creapure

800mg electrolytes

*Back and biceps *

Deadlifts - 72.5x5, 92.5x5, 110x3, 117.5x5, 137.5x5, 155x5

Pullups - 13, 10, 5

Db row - 24x10x3

Db curls - 14x10x3

Db hammer curls - 12x12x3

Good early session. Joints still not great and my right side is still a little tender from last deadlift injury so taking it easy for now.

Quick pic postworkout. Feeling full as f**k sadly the tren e just started getting to work when I've dropped it so few weeks my physique will be naturally worse


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*11/03/2019*

Rest day.

*12/03/2019*

Preworkout:

1 serving vasoblitz

1 serving bulk powders complete stimulant

Intraworkout:

15g eaas

Post workout:

5g creapure

800mg electrolytes

*Shoulders *

Overhead press - 30x5, 40x5, 47.5x3, 50x5, 57.5x5, 65x11

Seated db press - 28x10x2, 28x7

Db lateral raises - 12x12x4

Db rear delt raises - 8x12x4

Cable face pulls - 22.5x12x4

Good session. My strength is tanked at moment feel so weak unsure why.

*13/03/2019*

Rest day. I'll hit legs tomorrow, joints are sore today.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*14/03/2019*

Ordered some citrus bergamot to add to my daily supps with recommendation off @swole troll

Preworkout:

1 serving vasoblitz

0.5 serving bulk powders complete stimulant

Intraworkout:

15g eaas

Post workout:

5g creapure

800mg electrolytes

*Legs *

Squats - 20x5, 65x5, 80x5, 95x3, 105x5, 120x5, 135x7

Leg extensions - 50x15x3

Leg curl - 50x15x3

Leg press - 200x20x3

Calf raises - 100x20x4

Much more productive leg session. Joints still not great but doing better than previously.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

AestheticManlet said:


> *14/03/2019*
> 
> Ordered some citrus bergamot to add to my daily supps with recommendation off @swole troll
> 
> ...


 How much was the citrus bergamot mate


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Simon90 said:


> How much was the citrus bergamot mate


 44 for 6 months off Amazon. Premium raws 500mg/cap


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Simon90 said:


> How much was the citrus bergamot mate


 Also worth noting I recommend if money is a bit of a pinch to take it during cruises or between blasts as it's cholesterol benefit effect will be MASSIVELY negated on cycle

So with that in mind a £44 for 180 cap tub should last you almost a year depending on how long you cruise / come off for

Ideally stay on it year round but as I say it's not going to do much to offset the effect high dose gear has on your blood lipids


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

swole troll said:


> Also worth noting I recommend if money is a bit of a pinch to take it during cruises or between blasts as it's cholesterol benefit effect will be MASSIVELY negated on cycle
> 
> So with that in mind a £44 for 180 cap tub should last you almost a year depending on how long you cruise / come off for
> 
> Ideally stay on it year round but as I say it's not going to do much to offset the effect high dose gear has on your blood lipids


 Ah that makes sense, deffinetly worth the money then as I feel cholesterol is one of those things that are over looked and ignored


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*16/03/2019*

First day back in gym after being plagued with some aids/illness. I didnt pin my cruise yesterday that's how bad I was :lol: . Will pin today.

Preworkout:

1 serving vasoblitz

1 serving warrior rage

Intraworkout:

10g bcaa 8:1:1

5g creapure

Postworkout:

5g creapure

800mg electrolytes

*Push *

Bench press - 20x10, 55x5, 70x5, 82.5x3, 97.5x3, 110x3, 125x5

Incline db press - 30x10x3

Db chest flyes - 16x12x3

Seated db shoulder press - 26x12x2, 26x11

Db lateral raises - 10x12x4

Ez skull crushers 10+barx10x3

Tricep pulldown - 15x12x3

Good session considering I've been unwell and vomiting and aching bad yesterday. 125 is most I've benched in a while.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*18/03/2019*

Still have this fvcking bug, not aching or being sick now but stomach is still off.

Changing training to nights as cant be arsed with mornings anymore.

Preworkout:

3g creapure

1 serving vasoblitz

0.5 serving bulk powders complete stimulant

Postworkout:

3g creapure

800mg electrolytes

*Back and biceps *

Deadlifts - 60x5, 100x5, 120x3, 160x6x2 165x6

Db row - 24x10x3

Db curls - 14x10x3

Db hammer curls - 12x12x2, 10x15

Good session. Avoided pullups as chest is strained from benching 2 days ago and from experience it will make it much worse.


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

Don't you find the stimulations pre workout affects your sleep if you're training nights?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

arbffgadm100 said:


> Don't you find the stimulations pre workout affects your sleep if you're training nights?


 Not really mate very stim tolerant but I am just using half a serving of a stimulant pre. The vaso blitz is stim free though.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*19/03/2019*

Rest day

*20/03/2019*

Preworkout:

1 serving vasoblitz

1 serving warrior rage

*Shoulders *

Overhead press - 30x5, 40x5, 50x3, 60x8, 70x8, 75x4

Seated db shoulder press - 26x10x3

Db lateral raises - 12x15x3

Db rear delt raises - 8x15x3

Cable face pulls - 22.5x15x3

Good session. Ohp felt strong havent been above 70 for a bit.


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

strong OHP mate good job.

I've ordered some vasoblitz after reading this log


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Dr Gearhead said:


> strong OHP mate good job.
> 
> I've ordered some vasoblitz after reading this log


 Ah cheers buddy. Yeah it's a decent pre with a good profile, 6g citrulline is a top dose plus the 2g arginine nitrate, if you like pumps it's worth a go.

I got rainbow candy flavour tastes nice.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

OHP looking good mate. How you finding the cycle?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

jeffj said:


> OHP looking good mate. How you finding the cycle?


 Came off few weeks ago mate I'm just cruising isnt a cutting log anymore.

I got lean enough in the first few weeks didnt see much point getting to my Avi like condition when theres nothing motivating me to do it (holiday or a show or anything).

So I've dropped all just on 250mg test e a week and just eating what I like diet wise, trying not to get to outta control with calories :thumbup1:


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

AestheticManlet said:


> Came off few weeks ago mate I'm just cruising isnt a cutting log anymore.
> 
> I got lean enough in the first few weeks didnt see much point getting to my Avi like condition when theres nothing motivating me to do it (holiday or a show or anything).
> 
> So I've dropped all just on 250mg test e a week and just eating what I like diet wise, trying not to get to outta control with calories :thumbup1:


 Yea that's true mate. Either way, strength is looking good.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*21/03/2019*

Rest day.

*22/03/2019*

Well I'm back to am training. Gym gets busy asf on night and waiting around after work until 8 30 or so I just get so lethargic and cant be bothered in the end, so back to morning fasted.

I just picked up rich pianas kill it reloaded that I got cheap, will try that tomorrow also, profile looks very good.

Preworkout:

1 serving vasoblitz

1 serving warrior rage

*Legs*

Squats - 20x10, 60x5, 100x3, 120x3, 130x8, 140x8, 150x5

Leg extension - 50x15x3

Leg curl - 50x15x3

Leg press - 200x20x3

Calf raises - 100x20x4

Very good session. Squat strength is coming up again. I think I've got over my bug and considering I'm cruising I'm happy with that session.

Feeling much better and less lethargic.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*23/03/2019*

Pinned 1ml triumph test 250 last night.

Preworkout:

1 serving rich piana kill it reloaded

*Chest and triceps*

Bench press - 20x10, 60x5, 80x5, 105x8, 110x8, 117.5x5

Incline db press - 32x10x3

Db chest flyes - 16x12x3

Ez skull crushers - 10x10x3

Tricep pulldown - 15x12x2, 20x12, 10x22

Good session.

Very happy with the kill it reloaded, got me going this morning. Has caffeine and 2 other versions of caffeine (citrate and dimalate) totalling around 320mg or so.

Has glycerpump and citrulline also, good pump going and a few other bits for focus.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

AestheticManlet said:


> *23/03/2019*
> 
> Pinned 1ml triumph test 250 last night.
> 
> ...


 You ever try his full as f**k mate


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Simon90 said:


> You ever try his full as f**k mate


 Yeah didnt rate it at all myself, was disappointing.

I rated his 5150 and this is similar stim wise.

I didnt get much of a pump from it. I remember actually adding some of my own bulk stuff to get a pump.

It used to have agmatine in it but they replaced it with more citrulline.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*24/03/2019*

Preworkout:

1 serving rich piana kill it reloaded

6g citrulline malate (2:1)

*Back and biceps*

Deadlifts - 60x5, 100x5, 120x3, 155x6, 165x6, 175x6

Pullups - 10, 6, 6

One arm db row - 26x10x3

Db bicep curls - 14x10x2, 12x10

Db hammer curls - 12x12x3

Good session. Happy with 175 on top set deads.

I'm rating this preworkout. I've added extra 6g cm to get clinical doses.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*25/03/2019*

Early 6am session.

Preworkout:

1 serving kill it reloaded

6g citrulline malate (2:1)

*Shoulders*

Overhead press - 20x10, 40x5, 50x5, 60x8, 70x8, 80x3

Seated db shoulder press - 26x10x3

Shoulder hammer machine - 70x12x3

Db lateral raises - 12x12x3

Db rear delt raises - 9x12x3

Cable face pulls - 20x12, 25x12x2

Good session. A bit adventurous on the ohp but happy with 80 for a few reps.

Quite happy with strength on cruise so far.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*26/03/2019*

Rest day today. Done a few days back to back need to remember I'm on cruise :lol: .

I've woke up with a cold, sore throat etc so hopefully its just a day thing.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

AestheticManlet said:


> *26/03/2019*
> 
> Rest day today. Done a few days back to back need to remember I'm on cruise :lol: .
> 
> I've woke up with a cold, sore throat etc so hopefully its just a day thing.


 whats your cruise dose and length bud?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Test-e said:


> whats your cruise dose and length bud?


 250mg a week. I'll be running this for a good while mate. Feeling much better already just a few weeks in, need a good break.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*27/03/2019*

Feeling bit better today.

Early 6am session.

Preworkout:

1 serving kill it reloaded

0.5 serving vasoblitz

*Legs *

Squats - 20x10, 60x5, 100x3, 120x3, 132.5x8, 142.5x8, 152.5x4

Leg extensions - 50x15x3

Leg curl - 50x15x3

Leg press - 200x20x3

Calf raises - 100x20x4

Good session. Squats felt strong.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*28/03/2019*

Have bad cold today knew it was coming :lol:

Early 6am session still though.

Preworkout:

1 serving kill it reloaded

6g citrulline malate (2:1)

*Chest and triceps *

Bench press- 20x10, 60x5, 80x5, 105x8, 115x8, 120x5

Incline db press - 34x10x3

Db chest flyes - 16x12x3

Ez skull crushers 12.5x10x3

Tricep pulldown - 15x12, 20x12x2, 10x20

Good session. Happy with bench numbers considering dont feel great.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*29/03/2019*

Rest day today cold has got me bad, man isnt going to attempt gym and deadlifting today.

Hopefully bit better tomorrow. :thumbup1:


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

AestheticManlet said:


> *29/03/2019*
> 
> Rest day today cold has got me bad, man isnt going to attempt gym and deadlifting today.
> 
> Hopefully bit better tomorrow. :thumbup1:


 Hope your feeling better for tomorrow mate


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

+1 on above


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*30/03/2019*

Still bad but hit gym at 7 30 when opened this morning.

Preworkout:

1 serving kill it reloaded

6g citrulline malate (2:1)

*Back and biceps *

Deadlifts - 60x5, 100x5, 120x3, 160x6, 170x6, 180x6

Pullups - 8, 6, 6

One arm db row - 26x10x3

Db bicep curl - 14x10x2, 12x10

Db hammer curl - 12x12x3 10x15

Very happy with deadlifts considering I can hardly breathe.

:thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Few updates havent posted in a bit. Just starting to get rid of this cold had it about 10 days and its finally on it's way out so workouts can get more productive.

Took a pic yesterday. Not looking bad for cruise and eating literally what I want, not counting cals or protein or anything.









*31/03/2019*

Preworkout:

1 serving vaso blitz

1.5 servings warrior rage

*Shoulders *

Overhead press - 20x5, 40x5, 55x5, 62.5x8, 75x2, 82.5x2

Seated db press - 26x10x3

Hammer shoulder machine - 75x12x3

Db lateral raises - 14x12x3

Db rear delt raises - 9x12x3

Cable face pulls - 25x12x4

*01/04/2019 & 02/04/2019*

Rest days.

*03/04/2019*

Preworkout:

1 serving kill it reloaded

6g citrulline malate (2:1)

*Legs*

Squats - 20x5, 60x5, 100x3, 120x3, 135x8, 145x8, 155x5

*04/04/2019*

Preworkout:

1 serving vaso blitz

2 servings warrior rage

*Chest and triceps *

Bench press - 20x10, 60x5, 80x5, 107.5x8, 115x8, 125x5

Incline db press - 36x10x3

Db chest flyes - 16x12x3

Ez skull crushers - 15x12x3

Tricep pulldown - 20x12x3, 10x20

*05/04/2019*

Rest day.

*06/04/2019*

Preworkout:

1 serving vasoblitz

1 + serving warrior rage (chucked rest of tub in shaker)

*Back and biceps *

Pullups - 10, 8, 7

Bent over rows - 60x10x3

Pulldown - 40x12, 80x12x3

Db bicep curl - 14x10x2, 12x10

Db hammer curl - 12x12x3

Db shrugs - 32x15x3


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> Few updates havent posted in a bit. Just starting to get rid of this cold had it about 10 days and its finally on it's way out so workouts can get more productive.


 Good to hear you're feeling a lot better mate :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*07/04/2019*

Preworkout:

1 serving vaso blitz

4g citrulline malate (2:1)

1 serving bulk powders complete stimulant

*Shoulders*

Overhead press - 20x5, 40x5, 50x3, 65x8, 75x7, 82.5x3

Db shoulder press - 28x10x3

Hammer shoulder machine - 80x12x2, 80x10

Db lateral raises - 12x15x3

Db rear delt raises - 9x12x3

Cable face pulls - 27.5x12x3, 27.5x17

Good session.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

AestheticManlet said:


> Few updates havent posted in a bit. Just starting to get rid of this cold had it about 10 days and its finally on it's way out so workouts can get more productive.
> 
> Took a pic yesterday. Not looking bad for cruise and eating literally what I want, not counting cals or protein or anything.
> 
> ...


 Looking really good mate.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*08/04/2019*

Rest day.

*09/04/2019*

Preworkout:

1 serving vasoblitz

1 serving bulk powders complete stimulant

*Legs *

Squats - 20x5, 60x5, 80x5, 100x5, 120x3, 137.5x8, 145x5

Short session joints arent great, better than nothing.

*10/04/2019*

Preworkout:

1 serving kill it reloaded

0.5 servings vasoblitz

*Chest and triceps *

Bench press - 20x10, 40x5, 60x5, 80x3, 110x8, 112.5x8, 115x5

Incline db press - 38x10x3

Db chest flyes - 16x12x3

Ez skull crushers - 15x12x3

Tricep pulldown - 20x12x3, 10x23

Good session.

*11/04/2019*

Rest day.

*12/04/2019*

Preworkout:

1 serving vasoblitz

6g citrulline malate (2:1)

*Back and biceps *

Pullups - 10, 7, 7

Bent over rows - 70x10x3

Pulldown - 90x10x3

Hammer row - 65x10x3

Db bicep curls - 12x10x3

Db hammer curls - 12x12x4

Good session. Back routine switched up a bit, see how it goes.

*13/04/2019*

Preworkout:

1 serving kill it reloaded

6g citrulline malate (2:1)

*Shoulders *

Overhead press - 20x5, 40x5, 50x5, 60x5, 70x8, 72.5x8, 75x4

Db shoulder press - 28x10x3

Hammer shoulder machine - 80x10, 80x7

Db lateral raises - 10x15x3

Db rear delt raises - 9x12x3

Shorter session than usual but felt good.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*14/04/2019*

So I'm getting back to it properly today. Pinned 250 test and 750mg deca yesterday, both triumph labs as usual.

Going to start rough counting cals again from today, start on approx 4000.

Sitting around 14 stone 2 pounds currently.

Preworkout:

1 serving kill it reloaded

6g citrulline malate (2;1)

*Legs*

Squats - 20x5, 60x5, 100x5, 120x3, 140x8, 142.5x5

Leg extensions- 50x15x3

Leg curls - 50x15x3

Leg press - 200x20x3

Calf raises - 100x20x4

Good session. Cut squats short due to knee, joints are a little sore.

Aiming for rough 4k today.


----------



## idrinkwhey (Apr 1, 2019)

AestheticManlet said:


> *14/04/2019*
> 
> So I'm getting back to it properly today. Pinned 250 test and 750mg deca yesterday, both triumph labs as usual.
> 
> ...


 Are you pinning once a week? How long are you gonna run this cycle for? Just started test deca cycle not sure to run for 15 or 20'weeks.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

idrinkwhey said:


> Are you pinning once a week? How long are you gonna run this cycle for? Just started test deca cycle not sure to run for 15 or 20'weeks.


 Once a week pinning yeah mate. 16 weeks probably.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> Once a week pinning yeah mate. 16 weeks probably.


 You change like the wind ffs lol.

Sure you said not so long ago deca wasn't for you and youll only be using teen to stay lean whilst bulking

im running my first deca cycle, hopefully end of this week. Done bloods last night but had a bit of trouble filling one of the tubes so hopefully there's enough in it for them to test


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> You change like the wind ffs lol.
> 
> Sure you said not so long ago deca wasn't for you and youll only be using teen to stay lean whilst bulking
> 
> im running my first deca cycle, hopefully end of this week. Done bloods last night but had a bit of trouble filling one of the tubes so hopefully there's enough in it for them to test


 Part of the game isnt it mate Haha.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*15/04/2019*

Preworkout:

1 serving kill it reloaded

6g citrulline malate (2:1)

*Chest and triceps *

Bench press - 20x10, 40x10, 60x5, 80x5, 105x8, 110x8, 112.5x8

Incline db press - 40x10x3

Db chest flyes - 18x12x3

Hammer chest press - 70x12x3

Tricep pulldown - 25x12x3, 10x33

Over 4k cals hit

*16/04/2019*

Preworkout:

1 serving vasoblitz

1 serving bulk powders complete stimulant

*Back and biceps *

BB row - 20x10, 40x10, 60x5, 80x10x3

Pullups - 6

Pulldown - 80x12x3

Hammer row machine - 50x10x3, 50x15

Db Bicep curls - 12x10x3

Db Hammer curls - 10x12x3

Db shrugs - 30x15x3

Crunches - 20x12x3

Hanging leg raises - 12x3

Side bends - 20x12x3

Over 4000 cals hit

*17/04/2019*

Preworkout:

1 serving vasoblitz

1 serving bulk powders complete stimulant

*Shoulders *

Overhead press - 20x10, 40x5, 50x5, 60x5, 70x8, 70x7, 70x3

Db shoulder press - 28x10x3

Hammer shoulder machine - 70x12, 70x10, 70x8

Db lateral raises - 12x12x3

Cable face pulls - 25x12x3

Low cals today, had a very bad day ended up eating a fair few tramadol and other bits. :lol:

*18/04/2019*

Rest day today. Cals be over 4000.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*19/04/2019*

Preworkout:

1 serving kill it reloaded

6g citrulline malate (2:1)

*Legs *

Squats - 20x10, 60x5, 80x5, 120x3, 140x4

Leg extensions - 50x15x3

Leg curls - 50x15x3

Leg press - 200x15x3

Calf raises - 100x15x4

Bad session. My knees are so sore almost impossible to squat what I'd usually get for reps and sets I'm barely getting 4 reps. Gonna try popping some inflammation meds.

Over 4k cals will be hit today


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> *19/04/2019*
> 
> Preworkout:
> 
> ...


 My joints are starting to get sore. I've trained 21 days on the spin though, not good I know but I've really been enjoying gym lately and doing cardio every day too. Will take a day or 2 off this weekend.

I jabbed 1ml deca yesterday so hoping that will live them up a bit.

Have a good weekend mate :thumb


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> My joints are starting to get sore. I've trained 21 days on the spin though, not good I know but I've really been enjoying gym lately and doing cardio every day too. Will take a day or 2 off this weekend.
> 
> I jabbed 1ml deca yesterday so hoping that will live them up a bit.
> 
> Have a good weekend mate :thumb


 I'm on 750 a week hopefully that helps Haha and you too buddy.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*20/04/2019*

Preworkout:

1 serving kill it reloaded

*Chest and triceps *

Bench press - 20x10, 40x5, 60x5, 80x5, 107.5x8, 110x8, 112.5x8

Incline db press - 42x10x3

Db chest flyes - 18x12x3

Ez skull crushers - 12.5x10x3

Tricep pulldown - 25x12x4

Good session. Over 4k cals be hit.

Quick pic:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*21/04/2019*

So yesterday i ended up on the drink so diet was very poor, so back to it today.

Preworkout:

1 serving vasoblitz

0.5 serving kill it reloaded

*Back and biceps *

Deadlifts - 75x5, 100x5, 115x5, 125x5, 145x5, 155x10

Barbell rows - 80x10x3

Pulldown - 80x10x3

Hammer row machine- 50x10x3

Db bicep curls - 12x10x3

Db hammer curls - 12x12x3

Good session, back to deadlifting. Sweating the drink out of me.

Over 4k cals be hit today.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*22/04/2019*

Preworkout:

1 serving vasoblitz

0.5 servings kill it reloaded

*Shoulders *

Overhead press - 20x10, 40x5, 50x5, 60x10, 65x8, 70x5

Db shoulder press - 26x10x3

Hammer strength machine- 60x10x3

Db lateral raises - 10x12x3

Rear delt raises - 9x12x3

Cable face pulls - 20x12x3

Wasnt a great session. Severe back doms from yesterday getting back to deadlifts. All lifts are down today but still felt good doing it.

4k plus cals be hit


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*23/04/2019*

Rest day over 4k cals hit.

*24/04/2019*

Preworkout:

1 serving vasoblitz

0.5 serving kill it reloaded

*Legs*

Squats - 20x10, 60x5, 80x5, 100x5, 120x3, 140x8, 140x6

Leg extensions - 50x15x3

Leg curls - 45x15x3

Over 4k cals hit.

*25/04/2019*

Rest day. Over 4k cals hit.

*26/04/2019*

Preworkout:

1 serving kill it reloaded

0.5 serving vasoblitz

*Push*

Bench press - 20x10, 40x5, 60x5, 80x5, 100x8, 105x8, 110x6

Incline db press - 44x10x2, 44x7

Db chest flyes - 18x12x3

Db shoulder press - 24x10x3

Db lateral raises - 10x12x4

Ez skull crushers - 10x10x3

Tricep pulldown - 20x12x3

4k plus cals be hit.

Quick pic:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Looking suave papi 

have a great weekend

x


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*27/04/2019*

Preworkout:

1 serving vasoblitz

0.5 servings kill it reloaded

*Pull*

Deadlifts - 60x5, 100x5, 120x3, 150x6, 160x6,.170x6

Bb rows - 80x10x3

Pulldown - 80x10x3

Rear delt raises - 8x12x3

Cable face pulls - 20x12, 25x12x2

Db bicep curls - 12x10x3

Db hammer curls - 12x12x3

Over 4k cals hit

*28/04/2019*

Rest day.

Over 4k cals hit

*29/04/2019*

Rest day.

Over 4k cals hit

*30/04/2019*

Preworkout:

1 serving performance charge

*Legs*

Squats - 20x10, 40x10, 60x5, 100x5, 120x3, 130x8, 135x8 140x5

Leg press - 200x15x4

Calf raises - 100x15x4

Over 4k cals hit

*01/05/2019*

Preworkout:

1.5 servings performance charge

*Push*

Bench press- 50x5, 60x5, 75x3, 82.5x5, 95x5, 107.5x13

Incline db press - 46x10x2, 46x8

Db chest flyes - 18x12x3

Db shoulder press - 24x10x3

Db lateral raises - 12x12x3

Tricep pulldown- 20x12, 25x12x2

Over 4k cals hit

*02/05/2019 & 03/05/2019*

Rest days.

Over 4k cals be hit.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Looking swole kid, no ****.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Switching it up a little bit going for a more simple split. My joints are really bad at moment so hoping a more basic upper lower will help, with less exercises and more rest.

My knees seem much better since dropping leg extensions. I dont think I get on with them so dropping them and see how I go.

My lifts are abit all over at moment trying to find where I'm at with the upper days strength wise.

*04/05/2019*

Preworkout:

1 serving vasoblitz

1.5 servings performance charge

*Upper*

Bench press - 20x10, 60x5, 80x5, 100x6, 110x6, 115x6, 120x6

Pulldown - 60x10, 80x8x2, 100x12

Db shoulder press - 28x8, 32x8, 28x12

Bb rows - 60x8, 80x8x2

Tricep pulldown - 25x10x3

Db bicep curls - 12x10x3

Over 4k cals hit

*05/05/2019*

Will pin 250 test 750 deca today.

Preworkout:

1 serving vasoblitz

1.5 servings performance charge

*Lower*

Squats - 20x10, 60x5, 100x5, 120x3, 130x6, 135x6, 140x6, 145x6

Sldl - 60x8x3

Leg press - 220x12x3

Calf raises - 120x15x4

Hanging leg raises - 3x12

Over 4k cals be hit

Knees seem a lot better at moment.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*06/05/2019*

Rest day over 4k cals hit.

*07/05/2019*

Preworkout:

1 serving vasoblitz

1.5 servings performance charge

10g eaas

*Upper *

Overhead press - 20x10, 40x5, 50x5, 60x6, 65x6, 70x6, 75x6

Pulldown - 80x6, 100x6, 120x6, 125x6

Incline db press - 40x8z 42x8, 42x11

1 arm db row - 20x8x3

Tricep pulldown - 20x10, 25x10, 20x10

Db bicep curls - 16x10x2, 16x8

Cable face pulls - 20x12x4

Good session.

I've used up my vasoblitz preworkout now. If you're after a stim free pre that isnt too expensive then I'd definitely recommend it. Simple ingredient profile with well dosed ingredients.

Over 4k cals be hit today.

Quick pic took this morning. I'm happy with where I'm at I think I'm the biggest I've been and the bulk hasnt really got going yet, deca should be shining in a few more weeks.

@Abc987 no orals yet mate. I dont even have the urge maybe it's where I've gone wrong in previous bulks and feeling s**t and losing appetite.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> *06/05/2019*
> 
> Rest day over 4k cals hit.
> 
> ...


 f**k me you're looking big :thumb

tbh mate they ain't needed. They do give a nice little boost if you can find one that agrees with you bit defo not needed. If they make you loose appetite on a bulk then for me would defo be a no!

im not running any this cycle although may do at the end. I tend to avoid in the summer as I drink quite a bit so don't need the extra harshness

Only s**t thing with no orals and long ester is the wait. I'm running deca for first time, Day 20 today and although strength is slightly up I'm still waiting for that on feeling. I ache after every session too for a couple of days so know it's not at full potential yet!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> f**k me you're looking big :thumb
> 
> tbh mate they ain't needed. They do give a nice little boost if you can find one that agrees with you bit defo not needed. If they make you loose appetite on a bulk then for me would defo be a no!
> 
> ...


 Definitely mate I'm in that position now I'm about 4 weeks in I think and with using 250 test as a base i need to wait for the deca to get going. :thumbup1:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> Definitely mate I'm in that position now I'm about 4 weeks in I think and with using 250 test as a base i need to wait for the deca to get going. :thumbup1:


 What's you cycle dosages then? And you plan on staying same throughout

I'm currently on 500 test 600 deca but may push test up another .5 ml each shot further down the line to 750.

I keep reading el chapo saying sane or more test.

Last few cycles I've run lower test but as this is a bulk for foreseeable makes sense to have more test. ( never run it higher than 500)


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> What's you cycle dosages then? And you plan on staying same throughout
> 
> I'm currently on 500 test 600 deca but may push test up another .5 ml each shot further down the line to 750.
> 
> ...


 250 test 750 deca. I never run more than 1ml now blast or cruise. Have bad reactions to something in the carrier oils so the less I use the better, can write me off from gym for 3 days easily when it happens.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> Quick pic took this morning. I'm happy with where I'm at I think I'm the biggest I've been and the bulk hasnt really got going yet, deca should be shining in a few more weeks.


 Looking good mate... awe-inspiring :thumb


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*08/05/2019*

Rest day.

I planned to do my second lower session this morning but still have bad doms from 3 days ago. Im finding recovery difficult at moment, the deca should be getting going soon though should make a difference.

Will do lower tomorrow. Advantage of the routine is its flexible with rest days.

4k+ cals be hit.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

****inel mate looking full and massive there! How long does it usually take for the deca to kick in


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Simon90 said:


> ****inel mate looking full and massive there! How long does it usually take for the deca to kick in


 I reckon 6 to 7 weeks really and I'm not even 4 weeks in yet.

To be honest I've never ran deca for more than 9 or 10 weeks before always cut the bulk short but wont be this

:thumb


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

AestheticManlet said:


> I reckon 6 to 7 weeks really and I'm not even 4 weeks in yet.
> 
> To be honest I've never ran deca for more than 9 or 10 weeks before always cut the bulk short but wont be this
> 
> :thumb


 Crazy mate! Give it a long run your gonna blow up like f**k!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*09/05/2019*

Preworkout:

1 serving kill it reloaded

10g eaas

*Lower*

Squats - 20x10, 60x5, 100x5, 120x3, 132.5x6, 140x6, 150x6, 160x3

Sldl - 62.5x8x3

Leg press - 220x15x3

Calf raises - 120x15x4

Hanging leg raises - 4x12

Good session. Knees are much better since dropping leg extensions, see how next few sessions go.

Over 4k cals be hit.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> *09/05/2019*
> 
> Preworkout:
> 
> ...


 You still training fasted?

I'm well into now and prefer it. Problem is further down the line I'm going to have to increase cals. I'm up at 4.30 and apart from preworkout and coffee I don't eat until about 8am so the logical place to add would be breakfast when I wake up!

Edit: also have intra drink of bcaa, creatine and cm


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> You still training fasted?
> 
> I'm well into now and prefer it. Problem is further down the line I'm going to have to increase cals. I'm up at 4.30 and apart from preworkout and coffee I don't eat until about 8am so the logical place to add would be breakfast when I wake up!
> 
> Edit: also have intra drink of bcaa, creatine and cm


 Yeah mate gym is 6 am weekdays, 7 30 weekends depends what days gym falls on but I always train fasted now it's why I've added the 10g eaas again that I've had laying around.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

AestheticManlet said:


> Yeah mate gym is 6 am weekdays, 7 30 weekends depends what days gym falls on but I always train fasted now it's why I've added the 10g eaas again that I've had laying around.


 Looking good bro! I have to train early on a Sunday as gym chores early, I still have breakfast but I hate it just feel weaker and not as focused in morning without a days food in me, you get used to it? What you think benefits are? Especially if your bulking?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Matt6210 said:


> Looking good bro! I have to train early on a Sunday as gym chores early, I still have breakfast but I hate it just feel weaker and not as focused in morning without a days food in me, you get used to it? What you think benefits are? Especially if your bulking?


 Definitely get used to it. Took me a few weeks maybe.

For me it's more convenience. I can get up take a stim pre which kicks in fast on an empty stomach.

Gym is quieter so I can usually get in and get done with minimal waiting for some equipment. Then I'm done for the day after finishing work can just rest and do other things.


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

Looking decent


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> Looking good bro! I have to train early on a Sunday as gym chores early, I still have breakfast but I hate it just feel weaker and not as focused in morning without a days food in me, you get used to it? What you think benefits are? Especially if your bulking?


 Defo get used it it mate. I'm same as manlet, train at 6am every morning and much prefer training that time and fasted. Took 2-3 weeks to get used to it but it does get easier


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Fvck I havent updated for a bit, been quite slack on the diet front I need to get back to rough counting calories.

My joints are sore and my right knee is very bad at moment can barely squat so leg training isnt great.

My lasses brother has joined the gym so be odd sessions with him too.

*11/05/2019*

*Chest and triceps *

Bench press - 20x10, 40x10, 60x5, 80x5, 105x8x2, 105x10

Incline db press - 42x10x2, 42x8

Db chest flyes - 16x12x3

Hammer chest machine - 60x15x2, 60x12

Close group bench- 60x10x2, 60x8

Tricep pulldown - 15x12x3

Cals unknown

*12/05/2019*

*Back and biceps *

Deadlifts 60x5, 100x5, 120x3, 160x6, 200x3

Bb rows - 80x8x2, 80x10

Pulldown - 80x10x2, 80x12

Db curls - 12x10x3

Db hammer curls - 12x12x3

Calories unknown

*13/05/2019*

*Shoulders *

Overhead press - 20x10, 40x5, 50x3, 70x6x3

Seated db press - 28x10x3

Lateral raises - 10x12x3

Cable face pulls - 20x12x4

Calories unknown

*14/05/2019*

*Legs*

Squats - 20x10, 40x10, 60x5, 120x5, 140x5x3

Short session gym too busy went when lasses bro after work and knee was bad so fvcked rest off.

Cals unknown

*15/05/2019*

Rest day.

*16/05/2019*

*Push*

Bench press - 20x10, 40x5, 60x5, 80x5, 110x8x2, 110x9

Incline db press - 40x10x2, 36x10

Db chest flyes - 16x12x3

Db shoulder press - 26x10x3

Db lateral raises - 10x12x3

Ez skull crushers - 15x10x3

Tricep pulldown- 20x12x4

Calories unknown


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*17/05/2019*

Well I had an old pot of triumph sd laying around so thought fvck it :lol:

Preworkout:

1 serving kill it reloaded.

20mg triumph superdrol

*Pull*

Deadlifts - 60x5, 100x5, 120x3, 160x6x3

Pulldown - 100x10x3

Bb rows - 80x10x3

Db bicep curls - 12x10x3

Db hammer curls - 12x12x3

Db rear delt raise - 8x12x3

Cable face pulls - 20x12x4

4500 cals hit

*18/05/2019*

Rest day.

20mg superdrol took.

Weighed in this morning at 15 stone 0.125 pounds. That's a PB body weight, finally hit 15 stone threshold most I ever was previously was a pound lighter but much much higher body fat so I'm pleased so far.

4500 cals will be hit


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> *17/05/2019*
> 
> Well I had an old pot of triumph sd laying around so thought fvck it :lol:
> 
> ...


 No words!!!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*19/05/2019*

Preworkout:

1.5 servings performance charge

20mg triumph superdrol

*Legs *

Squats - 20x10, 40x5, 60x5, 80x5, 120x10x3

Leg press - 200x15x3

Calf raises - 120x15x4

Shorter session with my bad knee, going easier on the squats.

4500 cals be hit today


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

is it tendonitis ?

I had that recently, rested for a while, took it easy and it always came back. Sounds like hippy s**t but I voodoo flossed it and it was totally gone after 2 weeks and hasn't come back.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Dr Gearhead said:


> is it tendonitis ?
> 
> I had that recently, rested for a while, took it easy and it always came back. Sounds like hippy s**t but I voodoo flossed it and it was totally gone after 2 weeks and hasn't come back.


 I've no idea mate it's mainly my right knee.

My dad has an issue with his knee same as my sister, potential heriditory condition (cant remember the name) but if you're going to get it its usually in your teens like they did. I'm 27 now and been fine up until this year.

I'm resting it a bit and not going heavy on legs. I think using leg extension machine also has made it flare up as never had knee problems as bad as this until I joined this gym in December and have the extra equipment so I've stopped them.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

AestheticManlet said:


> I've no idea mate it's mainly my right knee.
> 
> My dad has an issue with his knee same as my sister, potential heriditory condition (cant remember the name) but if you're going to get it its usually in your teens like they did. I'm 27 now and been fine up until this year.
> 
> I'm resting it a bit and not going heavy on legs. I think using leg extension machine also has made it flare up as never had knee problems as bad as this until I joined this gym in December and have the extra equipment so I've stopped them.


 Been having a slight discomfort in my right knee as well . Also thinking it might be the extensions.

I think I will just drop the weights and do high reps with slow negatives, see how it goes

hope you sort it soon x


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*20/05/2019*

Rest day. Pinned 750 deca 250 test. Had a bad jab this week and got my symptoms, aching, teeth clattering in night, feeling sick asf. Calories down today maybe 3.5k.

*21/05/2019*

Preworkout:

1.5 servings performance charge

20mg superdrol

*Push *

Bench press- 20x10, 40x5, 60x5, 80x5, 112.5x8x3

Incline db press - 40x10x3

Db chest flyes - 16x12x3

Db shoulder press - 26x10x3

Db lateral raises - 12x12x3

Skipped triceps, still feel very sick from yesterday and gym was busy so couldn't be bothered.

Will aim for 4500 today.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*22/05/2019*

Rest day 4500 cals hit.

*23/05/2019*

Preworkout:

1.5 servings performance charge

*Back and biceps *

Deadlifts - 60x5, 100x5, 120x3, 162.5x6

Pulldown- 100x10, 110x10x2

Bb rows - 80x10x3

Db curls - 12x10x3

Db hammer curls- 12x12x3

Wasnt feeling it today, weak on deads first set felt too heavy so left it there. Hopefilly just an off day.

4500 cals be roughly hit.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Right lads another change of direction. I'm going into a cut, feeling quite awful at moment, breathless, tired and overloading with food.

Im wanting my Avi condition back for summer and hopefully be happy where I'm at then. I havent managed it mentally yet though, see how it goes.

I'll be using triumph tren ace at 100mg eod. First time using ace as I usually use enanthate but have some vials laying around.

Will be keeping my usual 250 test once a week.

*25/05/2019*

Day 1 of cut. Weighed this morning at 15 stone 3.75 pounds.

Pic took first thing upon waking, look awful at moment imo. Give me a few weeks and transformation will come :thumb









I've pinned 0.8ml triumph tren ace this morning.

Also my mt2 has arrived so I'll be getting some nice colour back over next few weeks.

Preworkout:

1 serving kill it reloaded

*Legs*

Squats - 20x10 40x5 60x5 80x5 125x8

Leg press - 200x15x3

Calf raises - 120x15x5

Short leg session as knees are very bad at moment.

Approx 2700 cals be hit.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

i like MT2 and was toying with another vial myself this summer but my issue is it turns my lips purple for some reason

you ever get this issue?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

swole troll said:


> i like MT2 and was toying with another vial myself this summer but my issue is it turns my lips purple for some reason
> 
> you ever get this issue?


 Cant say I do mate. My issue is it makes me sick asf, pinned 500mcg this morning and a 10 minute bed I've been wiped out all day.

Will have to drop to 250 next time for a bit I think.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Omg ! Your abs are fading away !

No wonder you're feeling down  x


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

anna1 said:


> Omg ! Your abs are fading away !
> 
> No wonder you're feeling down  x


 Very much so, give me a few weeks baby


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

daymmm .. that chest tho!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

philippeb said:


> daymmm .. that chest tho!


 Blessed with chest genetics it seems. Even before I started training I had pecs :lol:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*26/05/2019*

Rest day. Rough 2500 cals hit.

*27/05/2019*

I'm not sleeping at moment. Wasnt wise going straight into tren ace when deca is still in my system :lol:

I've got clonazolam and xanax on hand to sleep if I dont sleep tonight.

Will pin 250mg test e and 100mg tren ace today.

Preworkout:

1.5 servings performance charge

8g citrulline malate (2:1)

*Chest and triceps *

Bench press - 20x10, 40x5, 60x5, 80x3, 87.5x5, 102.5x5, 115x14

Incline db press - 40x10x3

Db chest flyes - 16x12x3

Hammer chest machine - 70x12x3

Tricep pulldown - 25x12x2, 25x10

Crunches - 20x12x3

Hanging leg raises- bwx12x3

Side bends - 20x12x3

Good session. I've got a very bad cold at moment but happy with them bench numbers.

2700 cals be roughly hit.


----------



## D4V33 (Feb 23, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> 8g citrulline malate (2:1)


 I shudder every time you mention this lol. I've been using it pre-workout for about a month now and the stuff just isn't getting any easier to drink lol


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*28/05/2019*

Rest day.

*29/05/2019*

Pinned 100mg triumph tren ace.

Preworkout:

1.5 servings performance charge

8g citrulline malate (2:1)

*Back and biceps *

Deadlifts- 60x5, 90x5, 110x3, 120x5, 140x5, 157.5x8

Pulldown - 100x10x3

Bb row - 82.5x10x3

Db bicep curls - 12x10x3

Db hammer curls - 12x12x3

Decent session, cold is a little better.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

D4V33 said:


> I shudder every time you mention this lol. I've been using it pre-workout for about a month now and the stuff just isn't getting any easier to drink lol


 Haha yes mate I forgot to use it a lot now so varies and I'm running outta it, isnt a taste you get used to. Especially if you train first thing haha.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Few updates. I need to sort my diet out this next week, calories are good it's just not the best food choices.

Already seeing good progress for under a week in to cut though.

Pic took yesterday after shoulders:









*30/05/2019*

Preworkout:

1.5 servings performance charge

*Shoulders*

Overhead press- 20x5, 30x5, 40x5, 47.5x3, 52.5x5, 60x5, 67.5x12

Db shoulder press - 26x10x3

Db lateral raises - 10x12x3

Db rear delt raises - 9x12x3

Cable face pulls - 22.5x12x4

Good session approx 2.5k cals hit

*31/05/2019*

Rest day today.

Will pin 100mg tren ace tonight.

Was going to hit legs this morning but my knees playing up so I'll get there tomorrow instead.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

God I hate you

one week of crappy diet and your abs are coming through already 

x


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

anna1 said:


> God I hate you
> 
> one week of crappy diet and your abs are coming through already
> 
> x


 I know I hate myself, s**t isnt it   :thumbup1:


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

AestheticManlet said:


> Few updates. I need to sort my diet out this next week, calories are good it's just not the best food choices.
> 
> Already seeing good progress for under a week in to cut though.
> 
> ...


 I like your pink toothbrush :whistling:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*01/06/2019*

Forgot to pin ace yesterday so pinned 100mg this morning.

Diet is getting on track from today.

Preworkout:

1.5 servings performance charge

*Legs *

Squats - 20x10, 60x5, 75x5, 90x3, 97.5x5, 112.5x5, 127.5x12

Sldl - 70x10x3

Leg press - 200x15x3

Calf raises - 120x20x4

Good session, knees held up ok.

Aiming for around 2700 cals today.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> *01/06/2019*
> 
> Forgot to pin ace yesterday so pinned 100mg this morning.
> 
> ...


 Abs already looking more prominent


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Abs already looking more prominent


 Yeah few more weeks mate I'll be back to the usual :lol:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

AestheticManlet said:


> Yeah few more weeks mate I'll be back to the usual :lol:


 So you've dropped almost 2000 calories just like that ?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

anna1 said:


> So you've dropped almost 2000 calories just like that ?


 Yep


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

AestheticManlet said:


> Yep


 Damn . That's like feeding half of you lol

bet you're cranky


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

anna1 said:


> Damn . That's like feeding half of you lol
> 
> bet you're cranky


 Funny how lack of food makes us men hangry!

I get well irritable towards end of the week on a cut


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Funny how lack of food makes us men hangry!
> 
> I get well irritable towards end of the week on a cut


 Haha can imagine. You guys turn into two year olds without enough food


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

anna1 said:


> Damn . That's like feeding half of you lol
> 
> bet you're cranky


 I'm ok but the tren is doing its thing just about a week into acetate and it's like being on about week 10 of enanthate.

Fast acting is hitting me hard.

The calorie side is fine not even struggling at moment. I'm starting on better food choices though, been pizza, crisps, biscuits etc this last week with not feeling too great.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> I'm ok but the tren is doing its thing just about a week into acetate and it's like being on about week 10 of enanthate.
> 
> Fast acting is hitting me hard.
> 
> The calorie side is fine not even struggling at moment. I'm starting on better food choices though, been pizza, crisps, biscuits etc this last week with not feeling too great.


 You're only a week or so in lol. Wait until week 8 or so then see if you say the same!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> You're only a week or so in lol. Wait until week 8 or so then see if you say the same!


 I'll be shredded before week 8 probably, then upping calories again haha :lol:


----------



## MrBishi (Mar 10, 2016)

Ace is awesome, just the pinning gets such a chore!


----------



## Ferenor (Jun 27, 2018)

What is your injection frequency with the Ace?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

MrBishi said:


> Ace is awesome, just the pinning gets such a chore!


 Yeah I'm finding it annoying hence why I've always done long esters.



Ferenor said:


> What is your injection frequency with the Ace?


 Every other day mate. Some suggest m/w/f but eod suits the half life better. Admittedly I forget a pin or 2 so sometimes its eo2d Haha


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Few updates.

My joints are shot I need to change my training slightly I'm going to go for more high rep work see if it helps and reduce the bigger weights.

*02/06/2019*

Preworkout:

1.5 servings performance charge

*Chest and triceps *

Bench press- 20x10, 55x5, 67.5x5, 80x3, 95x3, 107.5x3, 122.5x6

Incline db press - 40x10x3

Db chest flyes - 16x12x3

Hammer chest machine- 70x12x3

Tricep pulldown - 20x12x4

Under 2500 cals hit

*03/06/2019*

Pinned 100mg triumph tren ace and 250mg test e.

Rest day approx 2500 cals hit.

*04/06/2019*

Adding in 10mg triumph superdrol ed.

Low dose to help a little with fullness hopefully.

Preworkout:

1.5 servings performance charge

*Back and biceps *

Pulldown - 60x10, 100x10, 120x10x2, 90x10

Bb rows - 82.5x10x3

Low row machine - 50x12x3

Db curls - 10x10x4

Db hammer curls - 10x12x4

Good session. Couldn't get on deadlift platform some lass and fat lad doing all sorts of strange movements so couldn't be bothered to observe and wait.

Try for 2500 today


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*05/06/2019*

10mg superdrol took this morning. Will also pin 100mg ace tonight.

Preworkout:

1.5 servings performance charge

*Shoulders *

Overhead press - 20x10, 40x5, 50x5, 65x8x2, 65x7

Db shoulder press - 24x10x3

Db lateral raises - 10x12x3

Db rear delt raises - 10x12x3

Cable face pulls - 20x12x3

Decent session. Trying to go easy for my joints.

Quick pic after shoulders, coming along nicely for 11 days. Colour starting to come with the mt2 which is good, need to hit a few more beds then should tie in nice as I get leaner. :thumbup1:

I got given a shave too 

Weight unknown but I'm gonna say sub 15 stone now.

Day 1

View attachment 172411


Day 11


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> Weight unknown but I'm gonna say sub 15 stone now.
> 
> Day 1
> 
> Day 11


 Incredible change there :thumb


----------



## Ferenor (Jun 27, 2018)

AestheticManlet said:


> *05/06/2019*
> 
> 10mg superdrol took this morning. Will also pin 100mg ace tonight.
> 
> ...


 It's amazing how in just 11 days you got leaner on your abs


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Ferenor said:


> It's amazing how in just 11 days you got leaner on your abs


 Give me a few more weeks mate :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

TERBO said:


> Incredible change there :thumb


 Just the start mate :thumb


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

AestheticManlet said:


> Give me a few more weeks mate :thumbup1:


 I think you're photoshopping just to piss us off


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

anna1 said:


> I think you're photoshopping just to piss us off


 Haha fvck sakes you figured it out.

Nah I dunno what it is I just always seem to shape up quite quick when I lower calories.

My diets still s**t just got some head fvcks going on and even more recent ones but the progress I'm happy with anyway. :thumb


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*06/06/2019*

10mg superdrol took.

Didnt sleep well at all was up from about 3am so took a rest day.

I got weighed this morning was sitting around 14 stone 6.75 pounds so I've dropped a good 11-12 pounds so far in about 14 days? Love dropping the bulk bloat etc feel much better, much more compliments as facial changes etc come refreshing change from feeling like a fat cvnt. :lol:

Calories definitely under 2.5k

*07/06/2019*

Right going to hit the cut a bit harder. I wanna be shredded in the next 6 weeks then I can up my calories a bit hopefully stay lean as and get some fullness.

10mg triumph sd and 50mcg t3 took this morning. Pinned 100mg ace too.

Preworkout:

1.5 servings performance charge

*Legs*

Leg extensions - 50x15, 45x15x3

Leg curls - 45x15x3

Leg press - 200x15x3

Calf raises - 120x20x4

Bit of a s**t session. Some lad was on the rack not sure what fvck he was doing so just went with what was free, better than nothing.

Aim for 2.5k cals max. Not having an issue with keeping the calories down strangely, see how the t3 fairs up I've only used it once before for a few weeks.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Few updates trying to sort myself out coming off benzos I'm on a bit of a downer but picking up :thumbup1:

*08/06/2019*

10mg superdrol and 50mcg t3 took.

Preworkout:

1.5 servings performance charge

*Push *

Bench press- 20x10, 40x5, 60x5, 80x3, 100x8x3

Incline press - 80x10x3

Db chest flyes - 16x12x3

Db shoulder press- 26x10x3

Db lateral raises - 10x12x3

Short session today didnt feel great.

*09/06/2019*

10mg superdrol and 50mcg t3 took.

Rest day sub 2.5k cals hit

*10/06/2019*

10mg sd and 50mcg t3 took.

Preworkout:

1.5 servings performance charge

*Pull*

Deadlifts-100x5, 120x3, 160x6x2

Bb rows - 80x10x3

Pulldown - 100x10x3

Db bicep curls- 12x10x3

Db hammer curls - 10x12x3

Cable face pulls - 20x12x4

Approx 2500 cals hit


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*11/06/2019*

10mg sd took this morning. Will pin 100mg ace 250 test tonight.

Preworkout:

1.5 servings performance charge

*Legs *

Squats - 20x10, 60x5, 80x5, 120x10x3

Sldl - 70x10x3

Leg press - 200x12x3

Calf raises - 120x15x5

Decent session. Can feel the ace now, breathless asf between sets.

Approx 2.5k cals be hit.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*12/06/2019*

10mg sd took this morning. Pinned 250 test 100 ace last night. I dropped the t3 a few days ago I dont need it yet, probably wont need it at all really.

Preworkout:

1 serving performance charge

10g citrulline malate (2:1)

*Push *

Incline db press- 26x10, 36x10, 42x10x3

Db chest flyes - 18x12x3

Db shoulder press - 24x10x3

Db lateral raises - 10x12x3

Ez skull crushers - 10x12x3

Shorter session. All the main benches were taking.

I've invested in some wrist wraps and used them today for first time, felt better pushing dbs but wrists are still sore asf, will keep using them and see if the pain clears up.

2500 cals max today.

Quick pic showing 18 days difference. I'm satisfied. My diet is still absolutely terrible but not in the frame of mind to sort that yet.

Day 1









Day 18


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Looking good Ross

the bloating on your face has subsided a lot too x


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Looking good mate. Got some really good size on you.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

AestheticManlet said:


> *12/06/2019*
> 
> 10mg sd took this morning. Pinned 250 test 100 ace last night. I dropped the t3 a few days ago I dont need it yet, probably wont need it at all really.
> 
> ...


 Looking good mate.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*13/06/2019*

Rest day. 100mg ace pinned.

2500 cals approx

*14/06/2019*

10mg sd took this morning.

Preworkout:

1 serving kill it reloaded

6g citrulline malate (2:1)

*Pull*

Deadlifts - 60x5, 100x5, 120x3, 160x6

Bb rows - 80x10x3

Pulldown - 100x10x3

Db curls - 10x10x3

Db hammer curls - 10x12x3

Cable face pulls - 22.5x12x4

Decent session. Sub 2.5k cals be hit.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Few bits arrived.









*15/06/2019*

10mg superdrol took.

Preworkout:

1 serving performance charge

10g citrulline malate (2:1)

10g eaas

*Legs*

Squats - 20x10, 40x5, 60x5, 122.5x10x3

Sldl- 72.5x10x3

Very short session. Gym busy and really bad heart burn this morning and last night.

Happy with the squats considering my knees though.

Might have to start using some omeprazole when the heart burn gets bad.

I'm out today so be eating what I like call it a refeed day :thumb


----------



## D4V33 (Feb 23, 2016)

I just ordered the same yesterday minus the CM coz still got plenty.

50% off code BODYPOWER

Was bit worried that the CM would aggravate my acid reflux but, I seem to be fine with it.


----------



## Ferenor (Jun 27, 2018)

What has the performance charge inside?


----------



## D4V33 (Feb 23, 2016)

Ingredient Per Serving:
Caffeine (1,3,7-trimethylxanthine) - 275mg
Bitter Orange Powder - 50mg
AAKG - 1000mg
Creatine Gluconate - 750mg
Vitamin B6 - 25mg
CHARGE Endurance & Anti-Fatigue System - 3,700mg:
Beta-Alanine, Citrulline Malate, Taurine, Sodium Bicarbonate


----------



## MM84 (Jun 8, 2017)

@AestheticManlet

just purchased rich piana "full as f*ck"

On front it says 4g of L-cittrulline but on the back on the ingredients label it's says each serving contains 6000mg L-cittrulline.

Any ideas which is true?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

MM84 said:


> Any ideas which is true?


 One is the amount by weight of ingredient included in the product. The other is the dosage of the ingredient.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

MM84 said:


> @AestheticManlet
> 
> just purchased rich piana "full as f*ck"
> 
> ...


 I'm.pretty sure its 6g. Like some pre it used to have agmatine sulfate in it but since its banned over here they added more citrulline to the label.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*16/06/2019*

10mg sd took this morning. Pinned 100mg ace last night.

Preworkout:

1 serving performance charge

10g citrulline malate (2:1)

10g eaas

Strangely the bbw eaas are actually quite nice unlike others I've used before.

I'm solely using them because I'm cutting and training fasted, the grape flavour masks the sour citrulline malate taste quite well too.

I take them after my pre. I don't see the point mixing up 10g in my jug and drinking during workout rather have them in blood stream when in the gym and drink water rather than watered down eaas. (They're better taken with minimal water).

*Push*

Bench press - 20x10, 40x5, 60x5, 80x5, 105x8x3

Incline db press - 40x10x2, 40x12

Db chest flyes - 18x12x3

Db shoulder press - 26x10x3

Db lateral raises - 10x12x4

Tricep rope pulldown - 25x12x3

Good session, very pumped. Using my wraps my wrists seem a bit better, will continue to use.

Approx 2500 cals today.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*17/06/2019*

10mg sd took this morning. Pinned 100mg ace also.

Rest day approx 2500 cals.

*18/06/2019*

10mg sd took this morning.

Preworkout:

1 serving performance charge

10g citrulline malate (2:1)

10g eaas

*Pull*

Bb rows - 40x10, 80x10x3

Deadlifts- 60x5, 100x5, 150x6x2, 150x7

Db bicep curls - 12x10x3

Db hammer curls - 12x12x3

Pulldown - 100x10x3

Cable face pulls - 25x12x4

Weird order for exercises dont have time to wait on a morning before work so get on what I can. Good session though.

2500 cals be approx hit.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*19/06/2019*

Rest day. 10mg superdrol took.

2500 cals rough hit

*20/06/2019*

Pinned 250mg triumph test e and 100mg ace last night.

10mg sd took this morning.

Preworkout:

1 serving performance charge

10g citrulline malate (2:1)

10g eaas

*Legs*

Squats - 20x10, 60x5, 100x5, 125x8x3

Sldl - 75x10x3

Leg press - 200x12x3

Calf raises - 120x20x5

Decent session.

Cals be low ish still s**t food choices.

Odd benzos and drink use at moment trying to kick it :lol:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*21/06/2019*

10mg sd took this morning. Will pin 100mg tren ace later.

Preworkout:

1 serving performance charge

10g citrulline malate (2:1)

10g eaas

*Push*

Bench press - 20x10, 40x5, 80x5, 107.5x8x3

Incline db press - 40x10, 40x7, 40x10

Db chest flyes - 18x12x3

Db shoulder press - 26x10x3

Db lateral raises - 10x12x3

Ez skull crushers - 15x12x2

Decent session. Definitely feel I'm losing strength and motivation at moment. Its largely down to my diet though, despite low calories food choices can be far better. Still trying to get it on track just cant be bothered at moment, maybe when the progress totally stops I'll be motivated to change.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

How can you diet on junk food ?

I honestly hate you


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

anna1 said:


> How can you diet on junk food ?
> 
> *I honestly hate you*


 Like most women :lol:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I've ordered new triumph gear should be here tomorrow to continue my blast :thumb

*22/06/2019*

Rest day.

*23/06/2019*

So I've dropped the superdrol I'm upping my calories think I'm lean enough.

Preworkout:

1 serving performance charge

10g citrulline malate (2:1)

10g eaas

*Back and biceps *

Deadlifts - 60x5, 100x5, 120x3, 160x6x2

Bb rows - 80x10x3

Pulldown - 80x12x3

Db bicep curls - 12x10x3

Db hammer curls - 12x12x3

Cals be around 4k.

*24/06/2019*

Preworkout:

1 serving performance charge

10g citrulline malate (2:1)

10g eaas

*Shoulders*

Seated db press- 12x10, 20x10, 26x10, 30x10x3

Db lateral raises - 12x12x3

Hammer shoulder machine - 80x12x2, 80x8

Db rear delt raises - 10x12x4

Shorter session this morning gym quite busy.

*25/06/2019*

I've upped my triumph tren ace to 1ml eod pinned last night.

Preworkout:

1 serving performance charge

10g citrulline malate (2:1)

10g eaas

*Legs*

Squats - 20x10, 40x5, 60x5, 80x5, 127.5x8x3

Sldl - 77.5x10x3

Calf raises - 140x20x4

Decent session considering my knees, coping ok on the squats bit sore for leg press though so skipped it.

Approx 4k cals today.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*26/06/2019*

Rest day.

My new triumph order has come some tren a and e. :thumb


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Wooo looks smecksy as f<ck


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

have they changed the labels ? last lot I had didn't have the grey stripe or the hologram. Different colour tops too I think


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

bornagod said:


> smecksy


 Goes on google... well I've just learnt a new word lol


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

TERBO said:


> Goes on google... well I've just learnt a new word lol


 Ye i blame my daughter.

Everything is smecksy with her :lol:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Dr Gearhead said:


> have they changed the labels ? last lot I had didn't have the grey stripe or the hologram. Different colour tops too I think


 Yeah buddy stamp on top of vials along with holograms and scratch off verification code for their website.

Triumph has changed owners so seems to be trying to improve it. :thumbup1:

I'm still finishing my current vial of ace then unsure if should switch to enth or not.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> *25/06/2019*
> 
> I've upped my triumph tren ace to 1ml eod pinned last night.


 How much test/ tren you on a week mate?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Endomorph84 said:


> How much test/ tren you on a week mate?


 250 test 125 ace eod mate


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

interested in how they are. My source has pretty much dropped triumph and gone to Nexus, heard good things so I am not especially bothered


----------



## BIG-BOOTS (Jun 25, 2019)

these look awesome!

very very smecksy


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Well I've had a small break from gym and decided to get on a cruise for a good while, not feeling great and I've been on a little while going from test deca to test tren.

I've also went cold turkey off my benzos starting to feel a bit better today.

I'm pinning 300mg triumph test e a week.

*01/07/2019*

Preworkout:

1 serving performance charges

10g eaas

10g citrulline malate (2:1)

5g creatine monohydrate

*Shoulders *

Overhead press - 20x10, 40x5, 45x5, 50x5, 70x6x2, 70x5

Seated Db press - 24x10x3

Db lateral raises- 10x12x3

Db rear delt raises- 9x12x3

Cable face pulls - 20x12x3

Decent session.

Calories be whatever for now my appetite is starting to pickup.

Pic took a few days ago definitely gained a bit of size this run.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

what where the benzos for bud ?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

philippeb said:


> what where the benzos for bud ?


 Just general coping with stuff mate. Started on odd days then was using most days then everyday.

Decided I needed to get off before it got worse :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*02/07/2019*

Preworkout:

1 serving performance charge

10g eaas

10g citrulline malate (2:1)

*Legs*

Squats - 20x10, 60x5, 100x5, 120x6x3

Sldl - 80x10x3

Leg press - 200x12x3

Calf raises - 120x15x5

Crunches - 20x12x3

Hanging leg raises - bwx12x3

Side bends - 20x12x3

Good session. Knees feeling okay.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> Just general coping with stuff mate. Started on odd days then was using most days then everyday.
> 
> Decided I needed to get off before it got worse :thumbup1:


 Ah, yea ok.
I know that feeling.
Although i did it with coke and valium 

Better to get off the ride while u still have the option, good to hear you are taking care of yourself!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*03/07/2019*

Preworkout:

1 serving performance charge

10g eaas

10g citrulline malate (2:1)

*Chest and triceps *

Bench press - 20x10, 40x5, 60x5, 80x3, 107.5x6x3

Incline db press - 42x10x2, 42x6

Db chest flyes - 18x12x3

Ez skull crushers - 20x10x3

Tricep pulldown - 20x12, 20x10x2

Decent session.

*04/07/2019*

Preworkout:

1 serving performance charge

10g eaas

10g citrulline malate (2:1)

*Back and biceps *

Deadlifts - 60x5, 100x5, 150x6x3

Bb rows - 82.5x10x3

Pulldown - 80x12x3

Db bicep curls - 14x10x2, 12x10

Db hammer curls - 12x12x2

Good session.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*05/07/2019*

Rest day. Trying to follow my new split as

Shoulders

Legs

Chest triceps

Back biceps

Rest

Feeling better than last week for sure.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Good to hear your off them mate Looking good as always aswell


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*06/07/2019*

Forgot to pin cruise yesterday so will pin today.

Preworkout:

1 serving performance charge

10g eaas

10g citrulline malate (2:1)

*Shoulders*

Overhead press - 20x10, 40x5, 50x5, 60x3, 72.5x6x3

Seated db shoulder press - 26x10x3

Db lateral raises - 10x12x3

Db rear delt raises - 10x12x3

Cable face pulls - 20x12x4

Crunches - 30x12x3

Hanging leg raises - bwx12x3

Side bends - 20x12x3

Good session. Overhead press felt strong, decent numbers for me.

Quick pic, happy with that while cruising.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

AestheticManlet said:


> Well I've had a small break from gym and decided to get on a cruise for a good while, not feeling great and I've been on a little while going from test deca to test tren.
> 
> I've also went cold turkey off my benzos starting to feel a bit better today.
> 
> ...


 Still looking great mate. Hope things are good.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*07/07/2019*

Pinned 300mg triumph test e yesterday.

Preworkout:

1 serving performance charges

10g eaas

10g citrulline malate (2:1)

5g creatine monohydrate

*Legs*

Squats - 20x10, 60x5, 100x5, 122.5x6x3

Sldl- 82.5x10x3

Leg press- 240x12x3

Calf raises - 120x20x5

Decent session knees feeling ok.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Updates

*08/07/2019*

Usual prewrokout

Chest and triceps

Bench press - 20x10, 40x5, 60x5, 80x3x 110x6x3

Incline db press - 40x10x3

Db chest flyes - 20x12x3

Ez skulls- 20x12x3

Trideo pulldown - 20x12x3

*09/07/2019 and 10/07/2019*

Rest days

*11/07/2019*

Usual preworkout

Back biceps

Deadlifts - 60x5, 100x5,.152.5x6x3

Bb rows 82.5x10x3

Pulldown - 80x12x3

Db bicep curls- 12x10x3

12/07/2019

Usual preworkout took

*Shoulders and abs*

Overhead press- 20x10, 40x5, 50x5, 60x5, 75x6x3

Incline db press- 28x10x3

Db lat raises - 10x12x3

Cable face pulls- 20x12x5

Crunches 20x12x3

Hanging leg raises- bwx12x3

Side bends 20x12x3


----------



## Rob27 (Apr 29, 2018)

Just had a read through mate, brilliant changes in your physique fair play through your stages of bulk and cutting mad how you trim down so easy!

How you finding your new routine?

In for the npp run :thumb


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Lloyd H said:


> Just had a read through mate, brilliant changes in your physique fair play through your stages of bulk and cutting mad how you trim down so easy!
> 
> How you finding your new routine?
> 
> In for the npp run :thumb


 Yeah mate I can drop bf easily but it's the mental side always chopping and changing haha.

I'm liking it pretty much ppl I used to do but separate shoulder day to try bring them up more.

I started it last night mate will update log when I get a chance :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

So decided to start some Triumph NPP at 1ml(150mg) twice a week. May up to 1.5ml see how I go first.

Going to up cals to rough 4k see how I go

Weighed today at 14 stone 8.75 pounds quite surprised at that weight considering recent diet etc. :thumbup1:

*13/07/2019*

Usual pwo took.

*Legs*

Squats - 20x10, 60x5, 100x5, 125x6x3

Sldl - 85x10x3

Leg press - 240x12x3

Calf raises - 120x20x5

Good session.

*14/07/2019*

Usual preworkout took.

*Chest and triceps *

Bench press - 20x10, 60x5, 100x3, 112.5x6x3

Incline db press - 42x10x3

Db chest flyes - 22x12x3

Tricep pulldown- 20x12x5

Good session.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

That charge is honestly one of the best pwo I've tried. how much cm you add to it? sticking with it from now on. I think you'll respond immensely to NPP personally, you've always just been a tren man haven't you?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Pancake' said:


> That charge is honestly one of the best pwo I've tried. how much cm you add to it? sticking with it from now on. I think you'll respond immensely to NPP personally, you've always just been a tren man haven't you?


 Yeah mate it's good for what it is, taste nice and decent mix of ingredients. Especially on offer I picked up 4 tubs for something like £30.

I add 8-10g mate of the (2:1) version I'd get it from bbw or peak supplements on Amazon.

Peak supps is better value unless bbw have 50% off which they do quite frequent at moment.

Yeah mainly tren, odd deca use but shall see :thumb


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*15/07/2019 & 16/07/2019*

Both rest days. Back to routine tomorrow.

Pinned 300 test 150mg npp on 16th. Going to aim for tues and fri pins, one being with my test shot too.

*17/07/2019*

No pip today quite surprising with test I usually always get it, pinned both in right quad, cant complain.

Usual preworkout took

*Shoulders *

Seated db shoulder press - 12x10, 22x10, 30x10x3

Db lateral raises - 12x12x3

Db rear delt raises - 10x12x3

Short session slept in this morning so rushed to gym which was busy and didnt have much time, better than nothing.

Approx 4k cals today.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*18/07/2019*

Usual preworkout taken

*Legs*

Squats - 20x10, 60x5, 100x3, 127.5x6x3

Sldl - 87.5x10x3

Leg press - 240x12x3

Calf raises - 120x20x5

Decent session. Knees are feeling okay with the squatting, numbers slowly rising again.

*19/07/2019*

Rest day today not feeling great just an off day so skipped gym.

Will pin 150mg npp tonight.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*20/07/2019*

Had zero sleep last night still decided to get a session in though.

Usual pwo taken.

*Chest and triceps*

Bench press - 20x10 60x5 100x5 115x6x3

Incline db press - 44x10x3

Db chest flyes - 24x12x3

Ez skullcrushers - 20x12x3

Good session considering lack of sleep.

Going away from sunday so few days off gym and hopefully get diet back on track after that :thumbup1:


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

I find NPP f**ks with my sleep mate. I use sleepers sparingly and try to be real strict with my sleep patterns. TBF, even 500mg test e gives me sleep disturbances lol, I get sides from everything. Cant even run Tren, feels like I've been poisoned lol, tried 2 cycle attempts and jacked it in with 2 weeks


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

What's your go to pre workout mate ?

I'm looking for something round the 300mg mark for caffeine / nothing insane be equally not just 200mg of caffeine which I already have

And ideally with a decent pump profile


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

swole troll said:


> What's your go to pre workout mate ?
> 
> I'm looking for something round the 300mg mark for caffeine / nothing insane be equally not just 200mg of caffeine which I already have
> 
> And ideally with a decent pump profile


 BBW Performance Charge. particularly the cola flavour. 

it's 275mg caffeine with a relatively low stim profile, I recommend it alongside adding in a scoop of CM. cheap as chips too.

The MVPRE great and everything, but strong dosed pwo as you know can have a negative impact e.g sleep & appetite.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Pancake' said:


> BBW Performance Charge. particularly the cola flavour.
> 
> it's 275mg caffeine with a relatively low stim profile, I recommend it alongside adding in a scoop of CM. cheap as chips too.
> 
> The MVPRE great and everything, but strong dosed pwo as you know can have a negative impact e.g sleep & appetite.


 yea im trying to avoid the super heavy stim s**t atm and going more for a balance between some pump, cognitive enhancement and circa 300mg caffeine since i already have 200mg caffeine tabs and been using 100mg, will use the 200 for a bit then the pre wo will be the progression

besides of got a tub of the old meso for when i really want to go bat s**t.

ill look into performance charge :thumb


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

swole troll said:


> yea im trying to avoid the super heavy stim s**t atm and going more for a balance between some pump, cognitive enhancement and circa 300mg caffeine since i already have 200mg caffeine tabs and been using 100mg, will use the 200 for a bit then the pre wo will be the progression
> 
> besides of got a tub of the old meso for when i really want to go bat s**t.
> 
> ill look into performance charge :thumb


 I noticed my breathing & cardio went to s**t after I finished a tub of MVPRE and the more stronger pwo's in general. no need to go full tmcycles imo. at times it's a bit daft as well, I remember thinking I've just took a pwo to do 8 work sets, hardly climbing the mount everest lol. You could start with half a scoop of that charge it's great bang for buck. 40 full servings per tub.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Pancake' said:


> I noticed my breathing & cardio went to s**t after I finished a tub of MVPRE and the more stronger pwo's in general. no need to go full tmcycles imo. at times it's a bit daft as well, I remember thinking I've just took a pwo to do 8 work sets, hardly climbing the mount everest lol. You could start with half a scoop of that charge it's great bang for buck. 40 full servings per tub.


 The very fact tm cycles shills that crap is one of the biggest contributing factors as to why I don't use it (joking of course... ish)

Besides it's too expensive for what it is

Mesomorph blows it out the water for when you have a big PB attempt coming up or a competition


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

swole troll said:


> The very fact tm cycles shills that crap is one of the biggest contributing factors as to why I don't use it (joking of course... ish)
> 
> Besides it's too expensive for what it is
> 
> Mesomorph blows it out the water for when you have a big PB attempt coming up or a competition


 1 serving charge

8-10g cm

10g eaas (I train fasted)

That's what I recommend and use myself think ive got a fair few get on them on here :lol:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*21/07/2019*

Rest day. Out on drink last night so not fit today.

Going away today for a few nights with the lass so I'll get back to my log Wednesday and hopefully get s**t back on track.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Few updates now I'm back and had a little break from gym. I've dropped my test to 200mg a week (test cypionate).

I upped my npp last night from 150mg twice a week to 225mg so see how that goes.

Calories are still whatever at moment. Weighed this morning at 15 stone 0.75 pounds which I was surprised to be 15 but happy.

Quick pic took after today back and biceps session:









*24/07/2019*

Usual pre taken.

*Shoulders *

Overhead press - 20x10, 40x5, 50x5, 60x5, 77.5x6x3

Seated db press - 26x10x3

Db lateral raises - 10x12x3

Db rear delt raises- 10x12x3

Cable face pulls - 22.5x12x5

Good session.

*25/07/2019*

*Legs*

Squats - 20x10, 60x5, 100x5, 130x6

Sldl - 90x10x3

Leg press - 260x12x3

Calf raises - 140x20x5

Knee playing up today so just one working set of squats still happy weight rising.

*26/07/2019*

Pinned 225mg npp.

*Chest and triceps *

Bench press- 20x10, 60x5, 80x5, 100x3, 120x6x3

Incline db press - 46x10, 46x8, 46x6

Db chest flyes - 26x10, 26x9, 26x7

Tricep pulldown - 25x12x3, 20x15

Bench felt strong for working sets.

*27/07/2019*

*Back and biceps *

BB rows - 20x10, 60x10, 100x10x3

Lat pulldown - 100x10x3

Deadlifts - 160x6x3

Db bicep curls - 14x10x3

Db hammer curls - 12x12x3

Good session. Platform in use but felt good doing deads mid session.


----------



## Fat Alex (Mar 10, 2019)

AestheticManlet said:


> Few updates now I'm back and had a little break from gym. I've dropped my test to 200mg a week (test cypionate).
> 
> I upped my npp last night from 150mg twice a week to 225mg so see how that goes.
> 
> ...


 how are you finding the npp twice a week, i always here people running 3-4 times a week mate.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

swole troll said:


> The very fact tm cycles shills that crap is one of the biggest contributing factors as to why I don't use it (joking of course... ish)
> 
> Besides it's too expensive for what it is
> 
> Mesomorph blows it out the water for when you have a big PB attempt coming up or a competition


 Loving the Strom Sports Stimumax atm.

I've been using the Vascumax on most days, and then the Stimumax on the odd day, generally on a Chest day as trying to push my chest up.

Just so I'm not always working out with high stims.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Vinny said:


> Loving the Strom Sports Stimumax atm.
> 
> I've been using the Vascumax on most days, and then the Stimumax on the odd day, generally on a Chest day as trying to push my chest up.
> 
> Just so I'm not always working out with high stims.


 Strom is the best all round supp line there is imo


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

swole troll said:


> Strom is the best all round supp line there is imo


 I always use the strom cycle support, was thinking about the using the support max neuro with me starting low dose tren, I meant to ask you if you tried it yet bud?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> I always use the strom cycle support, was thinking about the using the support max neuro with me starting low dose tren, I meant to ask you if you tried it yet bud?


 Yea it's decent for getting heart rate down post wo and just generally winding down a bit and sleeping better

I just use plain ksm66 with tren though

Much cheaper and it's the main cortisol lowering supp in Neuro but overall yea it's decent like the entire range


----------

